#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Desenvolver um sistema de midia Indoor

## elielton

Olá pessoal, moro no interior o Paraná e sempre tive espirito de empreendedor, hoje sou proprietário de um provedor de internet e pesquisando sobre novas forma de publicidade visualizei uma boa oportunidade de negocio nas chamadas mídia indoor, alguns dia venho pesquisando as mais diversas formas de criar esse tipo de publicidade, porém os custos para os modelos prontos encontrados na internet não são muitos atrativos ainda mais se tratando de cidades pequenas como as que moro, haja vista que aqui terei que ralar muito para mostrar aos clientes as vantagens desse tipo de publicidade, então decidi tentar criar um modelo próprio porém estou esbarrando em algumas questões que irei compartilhar com vocês e espero contar com a ajuda dos colegas e também e também que este tópico sirva de ajuda e incentivo aos colegas que se interessarem pelo negócio.

A primeira questão qual programa usar de preferência gratuito para criar videos como estes:





A segunda questão é como criar um servidor para que esses videos seja buscados atraves de midias player e serem exibidos nas TVs que estarão espalhados pela cidade.

E a terceira forma é quanto cobrar por essa forma de publicidade.

Espero contar com a ajuda dos colegas abraços a todos

----------


## robertosreis

> Olá pessoal, moro no interior o Paraná e sempre tive espirito de empreendedor, hoje sou proprietário de um provedor de internet e pesquisando sobre novas forma de publicidade visualizei uma boa oportunidade de negocio nas chamadas mídia indoor, alguns dia venho pesquisando as mais diversas formas de criar esse tipo de publicidade, porém os custos para os modelos prontos encontrados na internet não são muitos atrativos ainda mais se tratando de cidades pequenas como as que moro, haja vista que aqui terei que ralar muito para mostrar aos clientes as vantagens desse tipo de publicidade, então decidi tentar criar um modelo próprio porém estou esbarrando em algumas questões que irei compartilhar com vocês e espero contar com a ajuda dos colegas e também e também que este tópico sirva de ajuda e incentivo aos colegas que se interessarem pelo negócio.
> 
> A primeira questão qual programa usar de preferência gratuito para criar videos como estes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A segunda questão é como criar um servidor para que esses videos seja buscados atraves de midias player e serem exibidos nas TVs que estarão espalhados pela cidade.
> ...


Acompanhando, também tenho interesse em investir nesse mercado de videowall, mas não achei soluções de baixo custo.

----------


## fehcamargo

Não entendi bem o que pretende, mas acho que no After Efects da ADOBE vc consegue fazer essas vinhetas

----------


## MorpheusX

> Olá pessoal, moro no interior o Paraná e sempre tive espirito de empreendedor, hoje sou proprietário de um provedor de internet e pesquisando sobre novas forma de publicidade visualizei uma boa oportunidade de negocio nas chamadas mídia indoor, alguns dia venho pesquisando as mais diversas formas de criar esse tipo de publicidade, porém os custos para os modelos prontos encontrados na internet não são muitos atrativos ainda mais se tratando de cidades pequenas como as que moro, haja vista que aqui terei que ralar muito para mostrar aos clientes as vantagens desse tipo de publicidade, então decidi tentar criar um modelo próprio porém estou esbarrando em algumas questões que irei compartilhar com vocês e espero contar com a ajuda dos colegas e também e também que este tópico sirva de ajuda e incentivo aos colegas que se interessarem pelo negócio.
> 
> A primeira questão qual programa usar de preferência gratuito para criar videos como estes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A segunda questão é como criar um servidor para que esses videos seja buscados através de mídias player e serem exibidos nas TVs que estarão espalhados pela cidade.
> ...



A uns 2 anos que estou trabalhando com isso... Já fiz um projeto para Infraero... Cara e muito simples mais muito caro!

1 - Não existe isso de estação pegar video automático no servidor.
2 - Maneira fácil e usar o Teawview para controlar cada estação.
3 - Toda estação tem que ter um PC (notebook de preferencia).
4 - Toda estação tem que ter internet ou uma rede com fio ou sem fio. (depende do lugar onde vai ser aplicado)

A questão de valores, depende onde vai ser aplicado, por exemplo "Midia Indoor" para Shoppings e cobrado valores de 2 a 3 vezes mais que "indoor" de rua. O vídeo tem que ter no minimo 05 segundo e no máximo 20 segundos. Mais que isso se torna cansativo. Valores pode ser de R$ 500 a R$ 2.000 dependendo da região e alcance de publico. Mais isso vale para todas estações, tanto quanto macro ou mini!!! 

Macro (telas de LED com mais de 3m)
Mini (TV de LED, LCD ou PLASMA)

As MINIS são utilizadas em lugares como BARES, hotéis, danceteria, restaurantes e etc...

As MACROS são a tela OUTDOOR, telas de LED para ruas...

Lhe recomendo como esta começando a trabalhar com preços baixos para conseguir clientela... 250 reais por mês já ta de bom tamanho, o numero de clientes que você pode ter não tem limites. Apos isso pense bem para aumentar o valor.

DICA: Feche contrato antes, receba 50% antes e 50% depois... Feche contrato com uma produtora especializada em propaganda... Ou mande seu cliente acerta com ele... Pois e propaganda em si e mais cara... Então pense bem antes de entrar de cabeça em fazer você mesmo as vinhetas (propagandas).

----------


## elsamuray

olá robertosreis,
sou do interior de Rondonia, e sou meio como vc, nao possuo provedor, mas ja trabalhei em alguns, e ja tive um "gato net" hj nao mecho mais com isso, parei a uns 4 anos pelomenos.
bem, hoje sou bombeiro militar, e a 1 ano abri uma pequena empresa de midia indoor ou sinalização digital (digital signage),
e cara, realmente é foda estas questões que vc levantou, vou compartilhar com vove algumas coisas que ja consegui realizar aqui, e espero que compartilhemos conhecimeto pois tenho interesse em um sistema integrado barato ou gratuito:

1º a parte dos videos, bem, é dificiu, eu mesmo tenho produzido os meus, ou pago pra um amigo meu fazer, bem eu faço filmagens ou tiro fotos e faço as ediçoes utilizando o Adobe Premiere, recomendo tambem o After Efects muito bom, para efeitos como aqueles do video que vc postou recomendo o after efects, ou algum programa para fazer animações em Flash, recentemente descobri que pode-se fazer animaçoes/transiçoes ediçoes etc. com o Microsoft Powerpoint 2010 em diante, e depois de pronto vc vai em salvar como e exporta como arquivo de video .wmv , se vc manjar de powerpoint consegue fazer alguma coisa bacana! infelizmente estes sao os programas mais usados, com um custo alto! tem outros programas, mas o custo é igualmente alto! disso ai nao tem como correr, talvez pagar pra algum aprendiz fazer os videos, algo como 50 reais por vinheta produzida.

2º a parte das tv´s, pesquisei e sofri muito com pendrive direto na tv, com DVD etc,,,, hoje eu estou usando assim: TV´s da marca LG, Philips, ou SAMSUNG, e um aparelho pequeno para rodar os videos ligado via HDMI nas tv´s, uso pendrive ou cartoes de memoria neste aparelho, porque estas marcas? R: por que ao ligalas na tomada elas já ligam direto no ultimo canal de quando foram desligadas, a maioria das outras marcas nao faz isso, isso é importante pois faço a ligação eletrica assim: ligo a TV e o player de video na tomada, esta tomada eu coloco um disjuntor tipo de lampada mesmo (normalmente ele aguenta 10A de corrente, a TV e o player nao chega a 4A), e o dono do restaurante lanchonete etc, só chega de manha e liga o disjuntor da TV e nao precisa fazer mais nada e o video ja começa a rodar(depois te passo os detalhes pra colocar os videos no pendrive), e anoite desliga e pronto! tem 2 locais que utilizo um Timer, ele liga e desliga os equipamentos no horario programado, logo nao precisa ninguem mecher pra ligar, é ótimo!, o unico inconveniente é ter que trocar os pendrives a cada 2 semanas, faço isso pois coloco video-cassetadas, videos de esportes radicais etc. para chamar atenção do publico. 

3º pelo que o povo cobra Brasil a fora da pra ganhar muito dinheiro! mas em grnades cidades onde os cara cobra cerca de 100, 200 reais por anuncio em cada local, tipo para anunciar na lotérica se cobra 100 reais por anunciante!!! 
aqui minha cidade tem menos de 50mil habitantes (contando zona rural e 1 distrito), e o povo nao quer pagar caro, hoje estou com 11 TV´s instaladas, pretendo colocar um total de 15 até daqui 60 dias, bem, cobro 200 reais para anunciar em todas as 11 tv´s e quando colocar +4 (total 15) continuará este valor, talvez eu aumente para os novos clientes, mas daqui 1ano 1ano e meio eu vou aumentar uns 50 reais, já estou com 16 clientes pagantes (tenho mais uns 10 na permuta) tá dando pra tirar um dinheiro razoavel, e todo mes entra pelomenos 1 ou 2 anunciantes sem precisar eu ir atraz, trabalho sozinho, entao é complicado fazr video, cobrança, ir atraz de anunciantes, etc etc.... acredito que da pra vc cobrar de 100 a 150 por mes pra anunciar em todos os pontos que vc tiver, isso considerando de 05 a 09 tv´s instaladas, mais que isso é melhor cobrar mais, eu mesmo nao cobro pra fazer o video, mas deixo claro que nao é tao profissional, e que só pode mudar a cada 90 dias, se ele pagar pra outro fazer pode mudar quando quiser! só me passa com 1 semana de antecedencia. 
nao da pra colocar muito mais que uns 40 anunciantes, pois coloco 30segundos cada anuncio, e mais que 40 anunciantes os anuncios quase nao aparecem, mas ainda dá pra colocar no limite uns 50.
e mesmo cobrando barato (150,00) com 15 anunciantes já da pra ter algum lucro, aqui onde tenho as tv´s instaladas faço a maioria a base de troca, onde tenho a tv instalada eu faço anuncio da lanchonete do cara nos outros lugares que tenho tv´s, claro que nao coloco propaganda de uma lanchonete dentro de outra lanchonete concorrente kkkkkkkk, já em outros eu pago aluguel, mesmo valor de 1 anuncio, 150,00, só 1 lugar que é de um amigao meu ele só me cobra a energia gasta.


bem, a parte de interligar com um servidor é a mais foda! vc ja deve ter visto que a maioria das soluçoes é pag mensalmente, apartir de 60 reais, chegando a 150 reais mensal POR LOCAL INSTALADO!!! acho um absurdo! e o amarzenamento é online em um servidor remoto na nuvem, e 90% deles utilizam players um mini computador, ou um netbook, a desvantagem é o preço: apartir de 800 reais, sem contar que tem HD que pode queimar, tem memoria e outros treco encaixado que pode dar problemas, cooler qeu pode travar, windows que pode bugar e porai vai, tem soluçoes com android, mas nao sao 100% confiaveis, mas sao muito boas, e com players com cerca de 300 reais (até por menos que isso), eu nao cheguei a testar nenhuma destas soluções, apenas uma gratuita que tem ai eu testei no meu note e no meu tablet android, achei satisfatório o desempenho, mas como te falei, pc, e player android pode dar prego. 
tem 1 player robusto e de confiança neste quesito da Progic (epresa nacional) vc pode comprar o player por 750 reais +o- e pagar 69 por mes pra usar o software, ou alugar o player já com mensalidade do software apartir de 115,00 (os 2, player e mensalidade do software) 
tem outra solução da Gertec (grasileira tbm), cerca de 750 reais o player (diferença do da progic que este nao tem HDMI e parece ser um pouquinho inferior) mas é robusto, sem partes móveis e parece muito duravel, este da Gertec faz somente gerenciamento local, ou seja, só via rede local, nao faz pela internet, logo nao precisa pagar mensalidade!!! eu liguei pra eles mes passado e me falaram que vao lançar um outro modelo mais atual, com processador melhor, saida HDMI, e com as mesmas coisas, como gerenciamento local etc, e com preço semelhante.
os 2 sao bons pois ja ligeui e conversei com eles e me informaram que se eu usa-los como uso aqui os meus nao tem problema, posso ligar e desligar a energia que ele volta reproduzindo os videos de onde parou, estou no aguardo deste da Gertec para decidir se vou fazer tudo online ou vou deixar como está.

a tem softwares opensource tambem, mas só funcionam em mini-pc e netbook, vou ver aqui meus arquivos, depois eu te falo quais que conheço.

espero ter ajudado já em algo, aqui no forum tem o Ismael e mais 1 ou 2 que tbm trabalham com isso ai, meio que engatinhando como agente. segue abaixo +o- os custos que tive com cada local instalado, e se precisar lhe passo o modelo do player que utilizo certim e tambem um vendedor do Mercado livre que vende dele barato e por Mercado pago, abraços....


tipo de TV que tenho na rede:
50" plasma (300w consumo) = cerca de 1800 a 2000 reais cada
40" LED (100W +o- consumo) cerca de 1500 cada
46" LED (150W no maximo de consumo) de 1500 (rado de achar) até 2200 cada
40" LCD (160w consumo) 1500 cada

player:
ultimo lote paguei 180,00 + frete por sedex
os primeiros paguei 230 + frete 
já comprei um modelo similar só que muito mais barato (140+o-) só que esquenta d+ e fica travando depois de umas 4 horas direto.

suporte de parede da tv: 
30 a 50 reais, fora alguns que tive que fazer sob encomenda, como com braço articulado pro cara guardar a tv denoite, outro local que a tv fica pelo lado de fora ai tive de fazer uma caixa de ferro e assim vai.....

ai coloca, fios, abraçadeira de nylon, pendrives, cartoes de memoria, tomadas, fita isolante kkkkk .....

entra ai na minha fanpage no facebook e da uma olhada, tem fotos de alguns locais instalados, curte lá ela! 
vou postar mais fotos e uns exemplos de videos que utilizo pra vc dar uma olhada depois.

http://www.facebook.com/smartmediasinalizacaodigital



.

----------


## edmarmega

Ola boa noite a todos.

Acho que daria certo usando Smart tv, ligadas direto no cabo, e na central do provedor vc montar um servidor de midia, com o vlc.
Vc criar uma playlist adiciona os videos e da um ip publico p/ esse servidor.
Se vc der um ip dedicado ao servidor vc pode colocar o player dele no seu site e divulgar por ele tb.

Vc iria fazer um streaming multicast. ocupando apenas aquela quantidade de banda.

Podendo tornar isso em uma web Tv local.

----------


## LeopoldoMeireles

> olá robertosreis,
> sou do interior de Rondonia, e sou meio como vc, nao possuo provedor, mas ja trabalhei em alguns, e ja tive um "gato net" hj nao mecho mais com isso, parei a uns 4 anos pelomenos.
> bem, hoje sou bombeiro militar, e a 1 ano abri uma pequena empresa de midia indoor ou sinalização digital (digital signage),
> e cara, realmente é foda estas questões que vc levantou, vou compartilhar com vove algumas coisas que ja consegui realizar aqui, e espero que compartilhemos conhecimeto pois tenho interesse em um sistema integrado barato ou gratuito:
> 
> 1º a parte dos videos, bem, é dificiu, eu mesmo tenho produzido os meus, ou pago pra um amigo meu fazer, bem eu faço filmagens ou tiro fotos e faço as ediçoes utilizando o Adobe Premiere, recomendo tambem o After Efects muito bom, para efeitos como aqueles do video que vc postou recomendo o after efects, ou algum programa para fazer animações em Flash, recentemente descobri que pode-se fazer animaçoes/transiçoes ediçoes etc. com o Microsoft Powerpoint 2010 em diante, e depois de pronto vc vai em salvar como e exporta como arquivo de video .wmv , se vc manjar de powerpoint consegue fazer alguma coisa bacana! infelizmente estes sao os programas mais usados, com um custo alto! tem outros programas, mas o custo é igualmente alto! disso ai nao tem como correr, talvez pagar pra algum aprendiz fazer os videos, algo como 50 reais por vinheta produzida.
> 
> 2º a parte das tv´s, pesquisei e sofri muito com pendrive direto na tv, com DVD etc,,,, hoje eu estou usando assim: TV´s da marca LG, Philips, ou SAMSUNG, e um aparelho pequeno para rodar os videos ligado via HDMI nas tv´s, uso pendrive ou cartoes de memoria neste aparelho, porque estas marcas? R: por que ao ligalas na tomada elas já ligam direto no ultimo canal de quando foram desligadas, a maioria das outras marcas nao faz isso, isso é importante pois faço a ligação eletrica assim: ligo a TV e o player de video na tomada, esta tomada eu coloco um disjuntor tipo de lampada mesmo (normalmente ele aguenta 10A de corrente, a TV e o player nao chega a 4A), e o dono do restaurante lanchonete etc, só chega de manha e liga o disjuntor da TV e nao precisa fazer mais nada e o video ja começa a rodar(depois te passo os detalhes pra colocar os videos no pendrive), e anoite desliga e pronto! tem 2 locais que utilizo um Timer, ele liga e desliga os equipamentos no horario programado, logo nao precisa ninguem mecher pra ligar, é ótimo!, o unico inconveniente é ter que trocar os pendrives a cada 2 semanas, faço isso pois coloco video-cassetadas, videos de esportes radicais etc. para chamar atenção do publico. 
> 
> ...


Elsamuray, vc pode informar quais são esses players mais em conta que vc comprou assim como o faz para rodar direto do pendrive na tv!

vlw.

----------


## elsamuray

> Ola boa noite a todos.
> 
> Acho que daria certo usando Smart tv, ligadas direto no cabo, e na central do provedor vc montar um servidor de midia, com o vlc.
> Vc criar uma playlist adiciona os videos e da um ip publico p/ esse servidor.
> Se vc der um ip dedicado ao servidor vc pode colocar o player dele no seu site e divulgar por ele tb.
> 
> Vc iria fazer um streaming multicast. ocupando apenas aquela quantidade de banda.
> 
> Podendo tornar isso em uma web Tv local.




edmarmega,
pode até dar certo, eu cheguei a tentar no inicio em casa com minha Smart TV, mas o problema é que a rede tem de ser 200% estavel caso sontrário vai cair a conexão e o video para, e nao sei ainda como voltar a reproduzir automaticamente, tem de ir manualmente no servidor ou na TV e colocar pra rodar, o DLNA após alguns minutos tambem está sujeito a travar, isso por causa das TV´s nao do server, e nao é tão pratico, e muito vulneravel, caso de prego no servidor todas as telas param!!! nas outras soluções ao menos as telas continuam a funcionar.






> Elsamuray, vc pode informar quais são esses players mais em conta que vc comprou assim como o faz para rodar direto do pendrive na tv!
> 
> vlw.



LeopoldoMeireles, 
amigo, colocar o pendrive direto na TV tem que todo dia alguem ir lá com o controle e selecionar o video/videos e mandar reproduzir o primeiro, algumas TV´s ja dao loop infinito neste video, mas mesmo as melhores TV´s costumam travar após algumas horas reproduzindo os videos, e isto é um grande desconforto/incomodo já que nem sempre os funcionarios do estabelecimento tem tempo ou paciencia pra fazer este procedimento que dura uns 2 ou 4 minutos.

o aparelho que uso é o Full HD Media Player, tem um modelo mais simples, vou postar o link dos 2, no entanto o mais simples nao recomendo, pois trava muito depois de algumas horas.
eu faço assim: coloco todos os videos em H264 encapsulado em .MP4 resol. 1280x720, com 7mbps de bitrate, pode ate usar uma resolução maior mas fica muito grande o arquivo e nao fara tanta diferença, e renomeio os arquivos no pendrive de maneira sequencial, os players sao configurados para fazer um loop infinito, ao fim do ultimo video ele começa a rodar o 1° denovo, e nao aparece nada na tela alem do video, direto na TV as vezes aparece uma barra por uns 10s com as info do video, play etc., coisa que nao acontece nos players.

renomeio os arquivos assim:
001 loja lima
002 mercado familia
003 loterica
004 ford veiculos
005 videos aventura
006 mercado sampaio
etc etc....

o player que uso é este, do tamanho de um modem adsl +o-, e pode comprar deste vendedor, comprei 7 com ele faz 1 mes, ele aceita mercado pago, entao da pra comprar tranquilo:

http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...iso-bd-iso-_JM

este modelo eu comprei uns 4, NAO RECOMENDO, trava direto, nos primeiros 30 dias até que não, mas depois pelo amor de Deus, tive de gambiarrar cooler em todos eles pra nao perder o investimento, aff... este é bem pequeno, cabe na palma da mão, mas nao recomendo!

http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...ta-entrega-_JM


como citei antes, assim é mais pratico pois a unica coisa que o funcionario ou dono do estabelecimento faz é ligar uma tomada como se fosse uma lampada, demora 10segundos no maximo pra fazer isso, e ver se ta funcionando, nada mais. até agora nao tive problemas.






a solução que o MorpheuX citou eu ja vi 2 caras aqui na regiao usarem, mas em Paineis digitais de LED, paineis externos, com cerca de 3m de altura, e ficam no 3° andar de predios, dificiu acesso, ai compensa sem duvida, mas eles poderiam ter usado uma outra solução on-line, pois pelo menos 1 vez por mes eu vejo estes 2 paineis off line, ou exibindo uma tela do windows por que por algum motivo o trem nao iniciou sozinho a programação, enquanto no meu caso em 1 ano da pra contar nos dedos as vezes que ficou off line a TV, nos ultimos 90 dias acho que foram 1 ou 2 tv´s, mas por que deu problema no pendrive, ou um fio solto...

e outra MorpheusX, dá sim pra pegar o video no servidor, eu tive vendo aqui tem projetos free como o XIBO, que é opensource, que vc cria um servidor, e os players copiam o video do servidor, caso o server fique off as telas continuam rodando, e só consome banda na rede naquele momento de atualizar os videos. 
aquele lance do DLNA que vc me passou uma vez pelomenos pra mim funcionou bem em casa, videos pessoais, filmes de vez em quando, e encherguei futuro para provedores, mas pra video indoor nao vi futuro por que nao é tão confiavel.

----------


## Rafa8888

> edmarmega,
> pode até dar certo, eu cheguei a tentar no inicio em casa com minha Smart TV, mas o problema é que a rede tem de ser 200% estavel caso sontrário vai cair a conexão e o video para, e nao sei ainda como voltar a reproduzir automaticamente, tem de ir manualmente no servidor ou na TV e colocar pra rodar, o DLNA após alguns minutos tambem está sujeito a travar, isso por causa das TV´s nao do server, e nao é tão pratico, e muito vulneravel, caso de prego no servidor todas as telas param!!! nas outras soluções ao menos as telas continuam a funcionar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeopoldoMeireles, 
> ...





Ola elsamuray!!!

Com sua explicação vc abriu muito a minha mente.....eu já encomendei uma tv para testes....não sabia do esquema dos media player....vou esperar chegar pra ver como ela se comporta direto no pendrive, a tv eh esta....
http://www.casasbahia.com.br/Smart-T...ype=busca-1588
estou fazendo tudo pelo power point e ta me surpreendendo ... gostaria q vc me add no face para me tirar algumas duvidas de como vc se comporta com os seus pontos de sinalização se possível e não for muita folga minha q sei que eh....vc me mandar os seu modelos de contrato.

a questão dos videos renomeados....não entendi direito, na transição de um vídeo para o outro fica seca? pois aqui eu faço um só slide no pp e já exporto como vídeo em 1280x728, fica muito bom pois aparece todas as transições e animações usando os intervalos!!!

minha cidade tem em média de 35 mil habitantes, mas eh uma cidade turística com grande capacidade!!!

ficarei muito grato se puder me dar mais algumas dicas, pois estou muito motivado com este negócio!!!!
obrigado e parabéns pelo seu trabalho!!!

----------


## elsamuray

iae rafa, beleza, 

a philips é muito boa, tenho 2 funcionando na rede, mas nao precisava ser smart, no powerpoint 2010 em diante faz umas coisas interessantes, da pra fazer muita coisa boa e profissional, e exportar como video, fica bom, como o morpheuX falou, seria bom se voce arranjasse alguem pra fazer estes videos, eu mesmo faço aqui, mas é foda! esta semana mesmo deu um BOOM e fui procurado por umas 7 empresas pra fazer publicidade, como atender a esta demanda? ainda bem que fiz uma parceria com um cara de um foto que faz a filmagem e edição pra mim por um preço muito acessivel, já que fazemos em permuta kkkk, logo a maioria da coisas passo pra ele, coisas que sao só fotos e imagens da internet, texto simples etc, o cara do foto nao faz, entao eu faço, mas ja me adianta 80% do serviço.
na questao da transição, as tv´s costumam dar 1seg de tela preta entre um e outro, outros aparelhos tambem, mas o que estou usando agora aqui nao tem isto, logo a transição ficou seca, mas pra resolver isso eu coloquei tipo um "escurecimento" no fim e no inicio de todos os videos, ficou bom dai kkkk.

no powerpoint tem em algum lugar que nao lembro onde uma opçao que vc já redimenciona a tela em 16:9 que é o ratio certinho pra telas led\lcd modernas, a resolução ideal seria 1280x720.
a tv por melhor que seje vc vai perceber, ela tem 3 problemas que incomodam muito!: ela trava depois de algumas horas, quando ela troca de um video pro outro, aparece por alguns segundos uma barra inferior ou por toda a tela algumas informações sobre o video, e isto atrapalha, e todo dia tem que ir alguem lá e dar PLAY nas publicidades, isto pode ser incomodo para os funcionarios onde estiver a TV instalada.

pelo jeito que vc falou da cidade, acredito ter um grande potencial, só saber trabalhar.
modelo de contrato nao tenho, faço contrato com alguns apenas, a cidade aqui apesar de ser média (50 mil hab. +o-), eu conheço 90% dos empresarios, entao nem faço contrato, se der calote 2 meses eu paro de passar a publicidade e perco este dinheiro, nao fará falta mesmo.

pode me add no face, mas vamos trocar umas ideias por aqui mesmo, pra todos verem, já tenho alguns amigos no face que troco ideias, ai as vezes fica complicado pra responder todomundo, nao lembro o que falei com quem, pode ser? nao incomoda nada isto ok... ajudo no que eu souber com maior prazer!.

inclusive andei testando esta semana um player da GERTEC, ele nao tem mensalidade, só da um pouo de trabalho pra configurar internet, mas pela rede local 5 minuto ta 100% online, ele é muito bom, mas deixa a desejar em umas 2 ou 3 coisas, ai com isto acabou nao servindo pra meu modelo de negocios atual, mas dependendo de como vc estiver trabalhando, ele servirá muito bem! inclusive aceita modem 3g.

----------


## Rafa8888

> iae rafa, beleza, 
> 
> a philips é muito boa, tenho 2 funcionando na rede, mas nao precisava ser smart, no powerpoint 2010 em diante faz umas coisas interessantes, da pra fazer muita coisa boa e profissional, e exportar como video, fica bom, como o morpheuX falou, seria bom se voce arranjasse alguem pra fazer estes videos, eu mesmo faço aqui, mas é foda! esta semana mesmo deu um BOOM e fui procurado por umas 7 empresas pra fazer publicidade, como atender a esta demanda? ainda bem que fiz uma parceria com um cara de um foto que faz a filmagem e edição pra mim por um preço muito acessivel, já que fazemos em permuta kkkk, logo a maioria da coisas passo pra ele, coisas que sao só fotos e imagens da internet, texto simples etc, o cara do foto nao faz, entao eu faço, mas ja me adianta 80% do serviço.
> na questao da transição, as tv´s costumam dar 1seg de tela preta entre um e outro, outros aparelhos tambem, mas o que estou usando agora aqui nao tem isto, logo a transição ficou seca, mas pra resolver isso eu coloquei tipo um "escurecimento" no fim e no inicio de todos os videos, ficou bom dai kkkk.
> 
> no powerpoint tem em algum lugar que nao lembro onde uma opçao que vc já redimenciona a tela em 16:9 que é o ratio certinho pra telas led\lcd modernas, a resolução ideal seria 1280x720.
> a tv por melhor que seje vc vai perceber, ela tem 3 problemas que incomodam muito!: ela trava depois de algumas horas, quando ela troca de um video pro outro, aparece por alguns segundos uma barra inferior ou por toda a tela algumas informações sobre o video, e isto atrapalha, e todo dia tem que ir alguem lá e dar PLAY nas publicidades, isto pode ser incomodo para os funcionarios onde estiver a TV instalada.
> 
> pelo jeito que vc falou da cidade, acredito ter um grande potencial, só saber trabalhar.
> ...


obrigado amigo....realmente aki eh melhor, pois ira ajudar outros com essas duvidas....vou esperar chegar minha tv fazer os testes e volto aki pra dizer como foi, como vc falou provavelmente vou precisar comprar o player.....ate daqui uns dias!!!

----------


## elsamuray

> Olá pessoal, moro no interior o Paraná e sempre tive espirito de empreendedor, hoje sou proprietário de um provedor de internet e pesquisando sobre novas forma de publicidade visualizei uma boa oportunidade de negocio nas chamadas mídia indoor, alguns dia venho pesquisando as mais diversas formas de criar esse tipo de publicidade, porém os custos para os modelos prontos encontrados na internet não são muitos atrativos ainda mais se tratando de cidades pequenas como as que moro, haja vista que aqui terei que ralar muito para mostrar aos clientes as vantagens desse tipo de publicidade, então decidi tentar criar um modelo próprio porém estou esbarrando em algumas questões que irei compartilhar com vocês e espero contar com a ajuda dos colegas e também e também que este tópico sirva de ajuda e incentivo aos colegas que se interessarem pelo negócio.
> 
> A primeira questão qual programa usar de preferência gratuito para criar videos como estes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A segunda questão é como criar um servidor para que esses videos seja buscados atraves de midias player e serem exibidos nas TVs que estarão espalhados pela cidade.
> ...




iae colega! conseguiu achar ou desenvolver um sistema como queria??? gostariamos de mais informações para quem sabe desenvolvermos um sistema juntos!

----------


## claudio65

Trabalho com desenvolvimento de sites.
Pelo o que eu vejo nesse tipo de publicidade, o software utilizado para fazer os vídeos, deve ser a suíte da Adobe, especialmente o FLASH (programa que faz animação).
Todos os softwares da Adobe custam muito caro e não têm concorrentes, pelo menos não que eu saiba. 
A conclusão é óbvia, desenvolver qualquer solução de MDOOH custa muito caro.
Só um profissional com conhecimento em Flash para desenvolver as animações já seria uma grana, o cara tem de conhecer de design e programação ao mesmo tempo para desenvolver em AS3.
Além disso, tem o custo do hardware, precisa de um PC em cada estação e a configuração mínima já passa aí de mil reais.
Bem, assim como todos vocês eu também quero saber mais sobre essa nova mídia, mas acho que ainda vai demorar para chegar no pequeno desenvolvedor, como eu. Ainda é muito caro produzir esse tipo de mídia.

Dúvida:




> 1 - Não existe isso de estação pegar video automático no servidor.
> 2 - Maneira fácil e usar o Teawview para controlar cada estação.
> 3 - Toda estação tem que ter um PC (notebook de preferencia).
> 4 - Toda estação tem que ter internet ou uma rede com fio ou sem fio. (depende do lugar onde vai ser aplicado)


Se toda estação precisa de um sistema autônomo (PC + tela LCD). Porque eu preciso de Internet?
Se o cliente vai me pagar por mês, já que o custo é elevado para cobrar uma vez só, seria de se esperar que eu tenha de vistá-lo pelo menos uma vez por mês, provavelmente mais que isso. Então, seria natural que ele exigisse uma nova mídia pelo menos uma vez por mês.

----------


## elsamuray

> Trabalho com desenvolvimento de sites.
> Pelo o que eu vejo nesse tipo de publicidade, o software utilizado para fazer os vídeos, deve ser a suíte da Adobe, especialmente o FLASH (programa que faz animação).
> Todos os softwares da Adobe custam muito caro e não têm concorrentes, pelo menos não que eu saiba. 
> A conclusão é óbvia, desenvolver qualquer solução de MDOOH custa muito caro.
> Só um profissional com conhecimento em Flash para desenvolver as animações já seria uma grana, o cara tem de conhecer de design e programação ao mesmo tempo para desenvolver em AS3.
> Além disso, tem o custo do hardware, precisa de um PC em cada estação e a configuração mínima já passa aí de mil reais.
> Bem, assim como todos vocês eu também quero saber mais sobre essa nova mídia, mas acho que ainda vai demorar para chegar no pequeno desenvolvedor, como eu. Ainda é muito caro produzir esse tipo de mídia.
> 
> Dúvida:
> ...



iae claudio, em partes vc ta certo, a amioria usa flash, e suite adob premiere e after efects, mas tambem se usa powerpoint(por incrivel que pareça da pra fazer coisas boas com ele), a maioria faz imagens e videos, e entao coloca nas telas, poucos que usam flash, justamente pelo custo de produção, mas há quem faça porque pra certos tipos de midias nao tem como mesmo.
os custos realmente sao altos, mesmo nos sistemas mais simples como eu utilizo aqui.

aqui nao sei se vc leu tudo, mas uso um media player que é so colocar o pendrive, precisa fazer mais nada! 
quando se coloca um sistema autonomo um mini PC, thin client, etc, se faz necessario porque a maioria dos softwares de gerenciamento exigem windows ou linux, logo te que se usar um mini pc etc, e ai que entra a internet, no meu caso tenho 10 videos de entretenimento como video cassetadas etc, e uns 30 de publicidade, a internet serve para eu trocar os videos de entretenimento e colocar ou tirar a publicidade, isso é o basico, pois em sua maioria os softwaes conseguem gerenciar o horario que vai rodar as midias, por quanto tempo vai rodar etc, coloca previsão do tempo, noticias, e outros tipos de conteudos que sao adquiridos através da internet. logo nao é preiso visitar cada TV várias vees por mes, inclusive pelo fato de o software administrador no geral mostra se a TV e o mini Pc esta ligado, funcionando, o que esta rodando etc.

e sim, exsite isto de o pc pegar video do servidor, todos softwares funcionam assim, armazenam o video nele mesmo, quando é trocado, automaticamente ele pega a nova programação do servidor e apaga a atual, ou parte dela.


precisamos de uma solução em software que nao tenha mensalidade, normalmente onde o servidor dos arquivos fique em meu escritório por exemplo, ou hospedado em algum sevidor na net de minha preferencia.
e a questão do hardware, a meu ver e na minha experiencia, miniPC é muito sujeito a erros, pelo cooler que pode travar, mau contato na memoria ou algum cabo, HD pode dar prego, etc etc.... sem contar o windows, aff... 
existem soluçoes (pagas e caras) que usam um hardware proprio, robusto sem partes moveis, e que realmente aguenta o tranco, eu estive pensando aqui outro dia se nao conseguiriamos pegar um software e fazer ele rodar em linux, depois pegar um miniPC ou thin client, e colocar uma distro linux ultra leve nele e colocar apenas este software pra rodar, pronto! sem problemas, estive pesquisando e se encontra facil minipc/thin client com proc. 1ghz ARM A9, 1gb de ram, e 4gb de storage por cerca de 400 reais, e com esta configuração roda tranquilo videos até em fullHD. 

vc com tua experiencia em sites, acha possivel desenvolver este sistema? ou tem alguma idéia de como poderiamos fazer?

----------


## claudio65

Olá, Elsamuray!
Em primeiro lugar preciso dizer que ainda estou só começando a entender como esses sistemas funcionam.
Procurei informação na Internet, mas só achei propaganda de empresas de publicidade.
Então não sei se vou ser de muita ajuda para você.
Pelo o que eu entendi, você precisa de um sistema que faça uma conexão com um servidor para baixar e exibir esses conteúdos de multimídia.
Até aqui eu não consigo pensar em outra solução que não seja uma conexão por IP (conexão comum de internet, como em qualquer site).
Você precisaria de um servidor (host) ou um serviço de nuvem.
Nos dois casos custa caro, porque os arquivos multimídia são muito grandes, pesados, precisa de muto espaço em disco.
Talvez você precise de um server VPN, que é um dedicado virtual, mas aí precisa ter mais conhecimento para gerenciar, ou pagar ainda mais caro pelo gerenciamento. Eu tentei gerenciar um e não consegui, fiquei só nas funções básicas mesmo.
Me parece que a sua solução com o player e um pendrive é muito melhor do que qualquer coisa online.
Mais seguro, confiável e acima de tudo, mais barato.
Enfim, eu to escrevendo enquanto penso, isso não é muito bom.
Preciso de mais informações.
Vou pesquisar mais, especialmente fora do Brasil, onde tudo é mais fácil e avançado.
Continuo seguindo o post, mas ando meio enrolado, talvez demore um pouco para postar novamente.
Um abraço!

----------


## elsamuray

cara, nao se engane, no brasil temos servdores e soluções até superiores a algumas estrangeiras, mas o que sai caro é que todos tem de pagar uma mensalidade do servidor, coisa de 50 a 150 reais mensal, mas 150 reais por equipamento, no meu caso tenho 15 TV´s, logo gastaria mais de 1500 mensal só com isto!!! normalmente parte deste valor vai para manutenção do servidor, mas se tiver o sistema como te falei, posso pagar ai 200 reais pro servidor, e usar inumeros aparelhos ligados nele.
olha, os videos até que so grandes e pesados, mas nem tanto, por exemplo, em 2h de anuncios no pendrive ocupa pouco menos de 4gb, mas como 25% fica repetindo, e 50% é entretenimento, sobra cerca de 3gb ou menos. colocando pela internet e tal, demora pra baixar tudo isto 1 vez, depois quando for atualizar troco cada cideo de 30 segundos, 1 por semana e olha lá, que vai cerca de 18mb na mais alta resolução, no jeito que uso fica uns 10mb em 1280x720 já uma boa resolução, isso baixa rapido, e enquanto baixa ele fica rodando a programação antiga, e as video cassetadas etc, no meu caso sao 10 videos de 5minuto +o- cada, coisa de 180mb, claro que nao vou trocar tudo de uma só vez, pode trocar 1 ou 2 por semana, e assim vai, isto sem contar que posso reduzir este tamanho mudando algumas configurações do encode dele, e do mesmo jeito, enquanto roda o antigo baixa o novo.

o conceito é simples, dificil é fazer kkkk

olha, este é um dos melhores do mercado, e nao é tao caro, mas ainda sim tem mensalidade, triste isto....
http://progic.com.br

nao achei aqui algo simples pra tentar explicar, mas no google é facil achar.

----------


## claudio65

Então, como eu disse, eu to meio sem tempo no momento.
Mas vamos lá ...

Duas fontes para você pesquisar, mas lembre-se de que eu ainda não explorei ao máximo essas fontes.
É só para você saber que elas existem.
Se tiver boa vontade e um pouquinho de tempo, vai fuçando nelas só para ver como funciona.

Software que faz as apresentações:
http://www.free-digital-signage.com/

Comunidade que promete prover serviços de alimentação dos pontos de exibição de graça:
http://www.risevision.com/

Lembre-se, eu ainda não sei nada sobre esses dois serviços, não testei nenhum deles.
Fique a vontade para explorar, mas tenha cuidado.
Um abraço!

----------


## elsamuray

cara, beleza?.

entao, este primeiro ai o free digital signage etal, parece que melhorou muito, ja tinha visto ele a um ano atras, parece bom, e muito util em algumas circunstancias, 
mas vi alguns pontos negativos nele como na versão free ele aparecer uma "marca d'água" no canto da imagem, e as funções que estao disponiveis apenas nas soluções pagas sao essenciais na maioria dos casos, como a possibilidade de configuração a distancia de certas opçoes avançadas do player, ou o reboot automatico em caso de travamento, dentre outras, e no caso o servidor fica fora do pais, nao sei quanto a disponibilidade se seria boa. mas como falei, é uma boa opao em alguns casos como MENU Board, deve funcionar muito bem, 
o outro eu ja tinha lido a respeito, mas ele nao fornece o conteudo, ele é igual o primeiro, um software completo, no entanto ele é WEB, e necessita da internet, se der algum grozopio na conexao a TV para de rodar as imagens, ele tem suas vantagen tambem, mas este ponto negtivo dele é pacaba!

e nao sei os outros usuarios, mas meus interesses em um software proprio é:
montar o servidor local, e montar uma rede local, hajavista que na minha cidade sai pouca coisa mais caro que colocar na internet, a confiabilidade e velocidade seria muito maior,
o fim das mensalidades e dependencia de terceiros, ou estrangeiros,
e ainda poder colocar inumeros players com um custo fixo, e nao variavel como nas outras soluçoes inclusive na primeira.

e tem mais umas 2 coisinhas que nao me recordo agora...

como disse, as duas que tu citou sao boas! muito boas, mas nao pro que estou/estamos procurando pelos motivos acima.

bora ver ai se noa encontramos uma distro linux ou servidor free que poderia ser instalado localmente.

----------


## gerson_oliveira_ms

Olá pessoal, ótimo post.


Eu trabalho com indoor no MS e já testei algumas ferramentas,mas a malhor que achei foi a da progic. Eles cobram mensalidade no pacotão (gerenciador via internet, player comodato (emprestado), conteúddos de notícias prontos pra usar). Pra 1 peça começa com a mensalidade lá em cima R$135 se não me engano . Mas se for aumentando as quantidades e pagando em dia (e fazendo pressão, claro), eles vão baixando o preço. Vale a pena, vai por mim. o suporte técnico te atende na ora e sem frescura e se der qualquer problema no aparelho eles trocam sem custo nenhum, pagam o frete e tudo, vc não precisa nem levar o aparelho no correio, eles buscam na sua casa. A unica desvantagem que eu vejo é que as mídias de notícias não tem efeitos de animação, são chapadas, mas atende a necessidade, funciona direitinho. Por outro lado a exibição do vídeo é animal, parece aparelho de blue-ray. Eles também tem opção de vender o aparelho, com mensalidade reduzida, vale a pena se vc tem dinheiro para pagar a vista.


Ja usei tambem da wiplay, que é muito bom.. Parei de usar porque não aguentava mais resolver problemas nos PCs, a desvantagem de usar PC ou mini pc é esta. O da progic quase nao dá problema.


Tem também uma outra, TV player, do paraná que me parece que tem um player destes mais compactos também, parecido com o da progic, mas eu nunca testei. Parece ser bom e aparentemente o preço não é alto.. alguém conhece? Estou pensando em testar.


valeu, espero ter ajudado!

----------


## claudio65

Elsamuray, como assim rede local?
Rede local implica em uma conexão com todas as estações, sejam computadores ou players, via cabo ou wi-fi.
Não vejo como realizar isso.

Pelo o que eu pude entender, a melhor solução até aqui seriam players iguais aos da Progic com uma conexão via Internet a um servidor de conteúdo.

Vou estudar uma solução nesse sentido.

----------


## elsamuray

CLAUDIO e GERSON,

eu penso que os players da progic sao os melhores no mercado no momento, tem muitas funções e um custo beneficio muito bom tambem, mas ainda fica preso a um servidor na web, que as vezes pode atrasar a atualização, dentre outros problemas.

e quanto ao sistema, nao sei os outros mas eu penso que uma solução como a da Progic seria a ideal, vc mesmo gerson falou que mini pc da muito problema, isto é fato, logo teriamos que ver um hardware robusto, tudo "onboard" como o da progic, e um sistema similar para gerenciamento, só que com um servidor local, onde poderiamos nós mesmo administra-lo. vejam exemplo do microtik que todos usam em provedor, ele é muito bom no computador x86 etal, mas nao é tao confiavel e estavel quanto uma routerboard, que simplesmente tem tudo onboard. 
nao sei se ja citei, mas estive pensando em usar um thin client ou ainda um player com android que tenha uma configuração mais parruda (processador arm de 1ghz, 512mb de ram no minimo, e um storage de uns 4gb pelomenos) com este hardware poderiamos remover o android, colocar uma distro ubuntu, ou outra bem leve, e encima dela rodar o software para TV, inclusive da pra gente utilizar a placa do raspberry PI, que tem uma boa configuração e nao é tao cara, e se encontra muito material pra ela na net.

gerson_oliveira_ms,
este TV player eu ja conhecia, se for o mesmo que conheço, o player deles é um miniPC mais robusto, só isto. um dos pontos que penso em ganhar com este sistema é um player barato, e um miniPC nao é tao barato assim.

claudio65,
no caso, minha cidade nao tem muito morro e poucos predios altos, é praticamente quadrada, bem esquadrejada, tem uns 10km de uma ponta a outra nos 2 lados, a maioria das minhas TV´s estao no centro, tudo num raio de 4km, pra montar uma LAN seria facil pois trabalhei por anos com provedor, a cidade é pequena, conheço praticamente todos donos d provedor, inclusive 1 deles tenho parceria com publicidade nas tv´s, neste cenario nao seria dificiu montar uma rede local aproveitando de parte da infra estrutura deste provedor ou de outro de um grande amigo meu, seja só usando a torre dele ou os radios tbm, visto que ambos cobrem quase 100% da area urbana com seu sinal. por isto pra mim seria viavel.

galera, talvez até mesmo se pegarmos uma solução opensource e trabalharmos encima acredito que da pra fazer.

----------


## Rafa8888

Ola amigos, voltei.
minha TV chegou, como disse fiz os teste e elsamuray, por incrível q pareça ela funcionou direto no pendrive por 13 horas seguidas sem trava, só desliguei depois de umas 8 horas para mudar de local e ja liguei denovo.....
antes mesmo de chegar as outras consegui fechar 3 contratos sendo dois de 1 ano e um de seis meses (só para compartilhar com vcs, não tem nada a ver com o assunto...rsrss).
Bom meu loop foi feito com 26 apresentações feitas no pp 2013 (como o amigo elsamuray falou tem ótimas funcionalidades), exporto eles como vídeo mp4 usando todas as transcrições e animações. Ai me pergunto não seria mais fácil usar um minipc nas tvs e usando um acesso remoto como o amigo MorpheusX disse no começo do post?

Me desculpe se estou falando bobeira, mas não sou um usuário avançado como vcs, mas no meu caso q renderizo os slides para um único arquivo não seria mais barato, mais fácil?

ah mais uma coisa, um parceiro meu tem uma empresa de internet via radio aqui também, e o sinal pega em toda cidade, como funcionaria a rede domestica como vocês falaram ai em cima??? 
abraços!!!!

----------


## elsamuray

iae rafa, parabens por ja ter fechado contrato e ja ter praticamente diheiro em caixa hehehehe, vc verá que dá um pouco de trabalho, mas da um bom retorno.

bem a TV pode funcionar bem, pode ser até que nao trave, mas vai começar a travar um dia e em breve, isso porque estas TV´s sao domesticas, feitas pra uso de 8 a 10 horas diarias, e algumas vezes na semana, e no uso que agente da pra elas é de praticamente 24horas, os fabricantes nao costumam dar garantia se vc informar que utilizou TV pra midia indoor, digital signage etc etc... e tem o incomodo de todo dia ter que alguem ir la com controle remoto e apertar o play nos videos, se nao fosse isto eu até tentaria fazer funcionar a TV sem travar, e toda vez que troca o video, pula de 1 pro outro, aparece uma imagem com detalhes do arquivo por uns 10segundos, e eu acho isto chato. o lance de colocar um mini PC da forma que vc quer da certo, mas vc tem que dar play do mesmo jeito todo dia, nao fica automatico, a nao ser que vc utilize um software proprio pra midia indoor, e como o outro amigo ai do MT falou, mini pc é muito suscetível a erros e problemas, pode funcionar bem por uns meses, mas depois de um tempo vai dar pau e muito! ainda encontrarei uma alternativa boa e barata, sem mensalidades, hehheh.

e cara, o lance da rede local é como se fosse uma rede sem fio da tua casa, só que na cidade toda, todos computadores conectados compartilham a mesma rede, e vc acessa eles, mais detalhes acho que vc consegue com teu amigo ai dono do provedor, isso pelos detalhes tecnicos que ele pode te explicar melhor e tirar duvidas na hora, aqui acho que ficaria muito extenso explanar isto nos detalhes.

----------


## gerson_oliveira_ms

Nossa, vejo que a conversa está rendendo... Muitobom mesmo este mercado, a pessoa nem começou a operar e já tem 3 contratos fechados.. pessoal, sem querer ser estraga prazeres, mas também já tentei trabalhar neste mercado sem gastar muito e só me deu dor de cabeça.. Não tem como crescer com pen-drive, logo chega um concorrente na cidade com uma solução destas como da wiplay, broadneeds, progic, tvplayer, etc, com conteúdos atualizáveis em tempo real, previsão do tempo, notícias, horóscopo, novela, vídeos sincronizados automaticamente, etc... seu cliente vai te pedir isto também e você não tem como oferecer... além disto, esta história de fazer acesso remoto nos mini-pcs.. pessoal isto não vale a pena, pode dar certo para 4 ou 5 máquinas, mas e se vc tiver 15 telas ou mais sua vida vai se transformar em correr atrás de máquina com problema o tempo todo, não vai ter tempo mais para fazer o principal, que é vender, vender e vender... Você pode até contratar alguém pra fazer isto pra você, mas lembrem-se que funcionários também tem mensalidades... rsrsrsrs... Pensem nisto, o que parece barato as vezes sai caro e o que parece caro as vezes é muito barato... Se estas empresas estão aí no mercado há tanto tempo, cobrando estes valores é porque tem clientes que pagam pra elas estarem aí, e se tem clientes pagando é porque alguma coisa de bom tem né... levei no coro mas acabei aprendendo isto... rsrsrs

----------


## elsamuray

> Nossa, vejo que a conversa está rendendo... Muitobom mesmo este mercado, a pessoa nem começou a operar e já tem 3 contratos fechados.. pessoal, sem querer ser estraga prazeres, mas também já tentei trabalhar neste mercado sem gastar muito e só me deu dor de cabeça.. Não tem como crescer com pen-drive, logo chega um concorrente na cidade com uma solução destas como da wiplay, broadneeds, progic, tvplayer, etc, com conteúdos atualizáveis em tempo real, previsão do tempo, notícias, horóscopo, novela, vídeos sincronizados automaticamente, etc... seu cliente vai te pedir isto também e você não tem como oferecer... além disto, esta história de fazer acesso remoto nos mini-pcs.. pessoal isto não vale a pena, pode dar certo para 4 ou 5 máquinas, mas e se vc tiver 15 telas ou mais sua vida vai se transformar em correr atrás de máquina com problema o tempo todo, não vai ter tempo mais para fazer o principal, que é vender, vender e vender... Você pode até contratar alguém pra fazer isto pra você, mas lembrem-se que funcionários também tem mensalidades... rsrsrsrs... Pensem nisto, o que parece barato as vezes sai caro e o que parece caro as vezes é muito barato... Se estas empresas estão aí no mercado há tanto tempo, cobrando estes valores é porque tem clientes que pagam pra elas estarem aí, e se tem clientes pagando é porque alguma coisa de bom tem né... levei no coro mas acabei aprendendo isto... rsrsrs




cara, então vc entende minha situação kkkk, possuo 13 TV´s e em breve 15, tudo no pendrive com aquele midia player que falei anteriormente, e então tu sabe como é chato ter que trocar tudo, segunda feira mesmo terei que trocar novamente os pendrives...

se eu tivesse uma renda maior eu iria de Progic por causa do conteudo, muito bom!, mas o modelo de negocios que adoto aqui nao tem problema nao colocar noticias e horoscopo etc, ainda da pra trabalhar por algum tempo, quero uma solução sem mensalidade mesmo, pois os conteudos posso conseguir produzir e espalhar a rede pra outras cidades facilmente e com custo reduzido!

----------


## Rafa8888

> cara, então vá entende minha situação kkkk, possuo 13 TV´s e em breve 15, tudo no pendrive com aquele mídia player que falei anteriormente, e então tu sabe como é chato ter que trocar tudo, segunda feira mesmo terei que trocar novamente os pendrives...
> 
> se eu tivesse uma renda maior eu iria de Progic por causa do conteúdo, muito bom!, mas o modelo de negócios que adoto aqui não tem problema não colocar noticias e horoscopo etc, ainda da pra trabalhar por algum tempo, quero uma solução sem mensalidade mesmo, pois os conteúdos posso conseguir produzir e espalhar a rede pra outras cidades facilmente e com custo reduzido!



Bah elsamuray, não deu outra a tv travou,.....kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
vc pode me indicar uma tv de 42 boa para eu montar no seu sistema de media player??
e esse media player q você usa eu não estou achando no mercado livre...tem algum outro q não precise da play e NÃO TRAVE. kkkkk

tava bom demais pra ser verdade .rsrsrsrs.....terça feira vou encomendar as outras tvs.

eu acho q vou ser obrigado!! contratar o Progic pelo menos para duas tvs q vão ficar em lotérica, para passar os resultados dos jogos.
não esquece q se você achar a solução sem mensalidade avise-nos, se eu puder fazer alguma coisa para ajudar estou a disposição para resolver este problema.



edit: Achei, é este? http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...iso-bd-iso-_JM
e naquele esquema de interruptor já liga a tv e player e já inicia na programação?

----------


## elsamuray

iae cara, belez,
este player ai mesmo, acho até que é este vendedor que comprei o ultimo lote de uns 6 ou 7, 
o lance de colocar um disjuntor ou tomada como de lampada etc, é isso ai mesmo simples, mas utilize uma boa tomada viu!! 
uma TV plasma de 50 consome entorno de 300w, em 110v da +o- 3Ah utilize disjuntores e tomadas de pelomenos 4Ah, e de boa marca, como fame, tramontina, etcetc...

marca boa de TV tem philips, sony, LG, SANSUNG, dentre outras, no geral veja se ela retorna ao ultimo canal quando é ligada, 
ou seja, coloca na tomada e ela já volta direto no canal 10 por exemplo, ou na saida HDMI, ou seja, no ultimo canal que estava quando desligada, ja meci com AOC e nao recomendo por nao fazer isto e ser pobre de recursos e ter uma imagem nao tão boa.
na verdade mesmo teriamos que utilizar monitores LFD profissionais, feitos pra isso, e que aguentem ficar 24hrs ligado, telas de LCD ou LED convencionais que agente compra é pra casa, ficar 8h no maximo ligada etal, e nao como agente usa, só que monitores LFD sao muito caros, quase impraticaveis pra iniciantes etal, coisa de 3mil reais uma tela de 40/42, pesquisa ai pra tu ver LFD ou monitor profissional. mas estas TV´s mais novas aguentam bem o tranco, tenho 1 de 42 e 1 de 32 que ficam ligadas em média 13 horas por dia, as vezes mais, todo santo dia, já a mais de 1 ano e meio, e tudo tranquilo até agora!!! hehehe

player que nao trava nao existe, este mesmo as vezes trava, mas só desligas esperar uns 30seg e ligar denovo, pronto!!!
mas isso é raro, quase nao acontece, coisa de 2x por mes, e nem é todos que acontece isso, mas é bem melhor e mais pratico que as tv´s que travam 2x por semana!, tem vez que este player passa meses sem travar, é muito relativo, tive problemas de travamento só com um modelo de player mais simples, mas parei de usar ele.

sobre a Progic, se vc conseguir bancar, e seu modelo de negocios permitir vc pagar a mensalidade eu recomendo eles, porque compensa muito pela praticidade, pelo conteudo que eles oferecem, e pela garatia que eles dao no caso de aluguel do player, queimou trocou, nao importa o motivo, eles trocam.

no meu caso, o modelo de negocios é bem rentavel, mas nao tanto ao ponto de pagar quase 2mil por mes só de mensalidade pra progic. mas em breve agente encontra uma solução boa.

----------


## Rafa8888

> iae cara, belez,
> este player ai mesmo, acho até que é este vendedor que comprei o ultimo lote de uns 6 ou 7, 
> o lance de colocar um disjuntor ou tomada como de lampada etc, é isso ai mesmo simples, mas utilize uma boa tomada viu!! 
> uma TV plasma de 50 consome entorno de 300w, em 110v da +o- 3Ah utilize disjuntores e tomadas de pelomenos 4Ah, e de boa marca, como fame, tramontina, etcetc...
> 
> marca boa de TV tem philips, sony, LG, SANSUNG, dentre outras, no geral veja se ela retorna ao ultimo canal quando é ligada, 
> ou seja, coloca na tomada e ela já volta direto no canal 10 por exemplo, ou na saida HDMI, ou seja, no ultimo canal que estava quando desligada, ja meci com AOC e nao recomendo por nao fazer isto e ser pobre de recursos e ter uma imagem nao tão boa.
> na verdade mesmo teriamos que utilizar monitores LFD profissionais, feitos pra isso, e que aguentem ficar 24hrs ligado, telas de LCD ou LED convencionais que agente compra é pra casa, ficar 8h no maximo ligada etal, e nao como agente usa, só que monitores LFD sao muito caros, quase impraticaveis pra iniciantes etal, coisa de 3mil reais uma tela de 40/42, pesquisa ai pra tu ver LFD ou monitor profissional. mas estas TV´s mais novas aguentam bem o tranco, tenho 1 de 42 e 1 de 32 que ficam ligadas em média 13 horas por dia, as vezes mais, todo santo dia, já a mais de 1 ano e meio, e tudo tranquilo até agora!!! hehehe
> 
> ...


Muito obrigado pelas explicações amigo, vou fazer o pedido de 5 tvs e seis player desse essa semana, já consegui fecha mais 3 contratos e os pontos de sinalização tbm já estão confirmados, agora eh só botar a mão na massa, vamos continuar aki nesse tópico assim q tiver tudo pronto voltarei aqui para compartilhar com vcs!!!!

antes de comprar as telas eu vou escolher e posto aqui para me dar sua opinião ok?
vlw abraço!!!

----------


## IcaroFillip

Olá, não sou do ramo, mas me interesso, uma dúvida que pode ser besta, vcs arrumam os clientes que querem que as propagandas sejam apresentadas e eles pagam mensalmente um valor pela exibição nas telas, fora a confecção da propaganda em si, certo. mas no caso os lugares onde colocam as telas vcs pagam tipo um aluguel ao dono do estabelecimento onde ficará a tela?

----------


## Rafa8888

> Olá, não sou do ramo, mas me interesso, uma dúvida que pode ser besta, vcs arrumam os clientes que querem que as propagandas sejam apresentadas e eles pagam mensalmente um valor pela exibição nas telas, fora a confecção da propaganda em si, certo. mas no caso os lugares onde colocam as telas vcs pagam tipo um aluguel ao dono do estabelecimento onde ficará a tela?



Fazemos nos lugares sinalizados, a base de troca amigo....
a empresa nos da o espaço para por as telas e em troca divugamos a empresa nas outras telas!!!! q q coisa tamos ae!!!

----------


## Rafa8888

http://www.pontofrio.com.br/Eletroni..._04_2068065_LG


o que acha desta????
eu achei q pelo preço de 1500,00, compensa pelo custo beneficio, eu sei que nao eh necessario tudo isso de tv, mas esta pouca coisa mais cara que as comuns....
o que acha elsamuray?? vale a pena?

----------


## elsamuray

IcaroFillip, iae beleza, o lance é fazer como o Rafa8888 falou´por compensar mais, no entanto aqui mesmo eu tenho de pagar aluguel ou só a energia gasta pois pro dono do estabelecimento, pois as vezes nao compensa pra ele fazer propaganda em outros lugares, como umalotérica por exemplo, eu aqui pago a energia pra um amigo de uma lanchonete, coisa de 50 reais por mes, em outros locais pago referente a 01 anunciante no maximo! no meu caso 250 reais. cada lugar tem sua vantagem, nao da pra pagar aluguel em um local com pouco movimento ou que nao tem um publico tão interessante, na lotérica mesmo eu pago 350 reais, muito caro, mas acaba compensando pelo fato de ser um chamariz pra mim, e de passar no minimo 100 pessoas por dia no local, estimativas que fizemos dão conta de 80 atendimentos em dias fracos, 150 dias normais, e mais de 300 em dias de pagamento, começo de mes que vence contas, e dias de mega sena acumulada. entao vale a pena kkkk


Rafa8888, sobre a TV das que eu comprei as marcas que citei sao as melhores, LG, Sansung, Philips, e de 42 por cerca de 1500 tá um bom preço, acima disso ta caro, abaixo ta barato, veja no submarino ou americanas que sempre tem promoção, eu comprei no soubarato.com.br uma sansung 40" por 1200! mas soubarato é ponta de estoque do submarino e americanas, veio normal, e funcionando 100% ja comprei várias coisas lá. 
o preo acho bom e a marca tbm, o susto beneficio ta muito bom.





só queria que aparecessealguem ai que manjasse de linux, e programação seila, pra ajudar agente a desenvolver um sistema bom e barato, ou ainda utilizar uma solução opensource como base.

----------


## olivionet

Fiz o cadastro solicitando o player da Progic, só preencher os documentos e aguardar chegar.

Assim que souber se vale a pena ou não posto pra galera, pois parece ser uma solução muito boa !

----------


## Rafa8888

> IcaroFillip, iae beleza, o lance é fazer como o Rafa8888 falou´por compensar mais, no entanto aqui mesmo eu tenho de pagar aluguel ou só a energia gasta pois pro dono do estabelecimento, pois as vezes nao compensa pra ele fazer propaganda em outros lugares, como umalotérica por exemplo, eu aqui pago a energia pra um amigo de uma lanchonete, coisa de 50 reais por mes, em outros locais pago referente a 01 anunciante no maximo! no meu caso 250 reais. cada lugar tem sua vantagem, nao da pra pagar aluguel em um local com pouco movimento ou que nao tem um publico tão interessante, na lotérica mesmo eu pago 350 reais, muito caro, mas acaba compensando pelo fato de ser um chamariz pra mim, e de passar no minimo 100 pessoas por dia no local, estimativas que fizemos dão conta de 80 atendimentos em dias fracos, 150 dias normais, e mais de 300 em dias de pagamento, começo de mes que vence contas, e dias de mega sena acumulada. entao vale a pena kkkk
> 
> 
> Rafa8888, sobre a TV das que eu comprei as marcas que citei sao as melhores, LG, Sansung, Philips, e de 42 por cerca de 1500 tá um bom preço, acima disso ta caro, abaixo ta barato, veja no submarino ou americanas que sempre tem promoção, eu comprei no soubarato.com.br uma sansung 40" por 1200! mas soubarato é ponta de estoque do submarino e americanas, veio normal, e funcionando 100% ja comprei várias coisas lá. 
> o preo acho bom e a marca tbm, o susto beneficio ta muito bom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amigo, Será isto que estamos procurando???/http://xibo.org.uk/

Nao li afundo o que realmente faz, mas pelo que parece eh open source, com feeds e tudo mais, funciona android, ubutum e windows...de uma olhada vc que entende mais do que eu e vê se eh viável, e qual equipamento barato tem que adquirir??

----------


## Rafa8888

Fiz um orçamento na Gertec....
quam quiser o email com a apresentação deles, deixe o email aki que eu encaminha....
achei interessante o player sai 834,00...com software sem mensalidades....e o produto eh seu!!!!

----------


## elsamuray

Rafa8888

eu testei tem 1 semana player da Gertec, o SMART MIDIA M, gostei da proposta, mas alguns problemas com ele me fizeram nao optar por ele, ele tem as mesmas funçõe deste player qeu vc cotou ai, ele pode ser bom para alguns casos, mas na maioria nao, eu digo o porque, inclusive falei que se eles melhorassem isto eu adquiria o player deboa:
um atendente me tirou duvidas durante o periodo de testes, e me confirmou que pode e nao pode fazer com ele.

1. controlar varios de um unico pc.
vc pode fazer, desde que todos apareçam a mesma coisa, 5 telas com 5 conteudos diferentes controlados de 1 pc somente nao dá!


2. como configurar para conexao com internet,
eu sei como fazer e sei que é trabalhoso abrir portar dentre outras coisas, mas no manual nao explica como se fazer isto, que configurações alterar no player etc, só informa que é possivel.


3. nao é tao facil e intuitivo, 

4. nao fica repetindo o video caso o playlist acabe.
ele nao repete a playlist, se for vários playlist como meu caso nao funciona legal, se for apenas 1 playlist tem como repetir sim, ai fica em loop infinito ou durante os horarios programados.


5. nao da pra saber se o player ta ligado ou nao, ou se ta rodando algo ou não
achei grave, no pc nao da pra saber se o player está ligado ou rodando algo, nao precisava saber nemse ta rodando algo, apenas se ta online ou nao, e também nao da pra saber que conteudo está no player, tipo, nao da pra visualizar o que vc mandou pro player, apenas o que vc manda na hora, se daqui 3 dias vc quiser ver o que tem nele nao dá!.



6. se o video dura 32 seg é dificil configurar pra rodar este tempo.
ele divide o tempo de 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 10minutos.... até 24hrs só trabalha com minutos exatos na programação, no meu caso trabalho com videos de 15s, de 17, 30, 37, 44, 29s, tudo variavel, muito dificiu de normalizar todos eles, e quase impossivel que os novos sejam normalizados. o problema é que se coloco 1 ou vários videos e a soma deles da mais de 1 minuto ele corta, se da menos ele repete apenas um pedaço do video. achei isto um problema pois do modo que funciona o player teria que criar vários playlist, se fosse somente 1 talvez ficasse normal.

o atendente me informou que isto é o mesmo nos 2 modelos de players.

ele é bom, bem robusto e pelo que analizei pouco sucetivel a erros, é util em vários cenarios, mas em umcenario onde tem-se várias tv´s e as vezes com conteudos diferentes nao funciona... 


e a respeito do XIBO, seria +o- isto, inclusive tem um colega aki que usa ele em um certo cenario, mas o problema dele é o seguinte, ele nao armazena os conteudos, se a internet parar ele para!!! aqui onde moro nos ultimos 30 dias a net ficou fora do ar umas 3x, fora os periodos de lentidão. o XIBO pelo que li, testei online, e que esse meu amigo falou, é muito bom, só fica devendo por este motivo ai. 

eu estava lendo sobre o VODIGI tbm open source, e ele armazena os conteudos localmente, o unico problema :Stick Out Tongue: arece que só roda em ambiente windows, e como quero furgir de miniPC e similar... mas ele tem código aberto e tal, da pra pegar o API dele e tentar portar pra linux ou android, estou até procurando uns parceiro aqui pra isto, e to pesquisando na net outras soluções.


progic é um sonho, pena ser caro kkk

----------


## Rafa8888

> Rafa8888
> 
> eu testei tem 1 semana player da Gertec, o SMART MIDIA M, gostei da proposta, mas alguns problemas com ele me fizeram nao optar por ele, ele tem as mesmas funçõe deste player qeu vc cotou ai, ele pode ser bom para alguns casos, mas na maioria nao, eu digo o porque, inclusive falei que se eles melhorassem isto eu adquiria o player deboa:
> um atendente me tirou duvidas durante o periodo de testes, e me confirmou que pode e nao pode fazer com ele.
> 
> 1. controlar varios de um unico pc.
> vc pode fazer, desde que todos apareçam a mesma coisa, 5 telas com 5 conteudos diferentes controlados de 1 pc somente nao dá!
> 
> 
> ...



é amigo ta difícil hein....kkkkkkk
mas uma hora aparece, vejo q o jeito se não der até ano que vem vai ser pagar alguém para criar um especifico para nós...kkkkk
mas é isso ae....se for fazer algo do tipo,, me contate as vezes com suas 15 tvs mais minhas 6 da pra conseguir algo mais barato, sou parceiro...vlw abraço....
meu email...

smartvision[email protected]...
vlw abraço!!
obs. vou continuar seguindo este tópico até resolver isso..kkkk

----------


## nascimentopvh

Boa noite, 

estou entrando neste negocio também aqui em minha cidade, jã tenho a principio 5 pontos de alto movimento em processo de parceria de troca de divulgação por ponto. serão inicialmente 7 tvs, 

sou proprietario de uma produtora multimedia que trabalha com comerciais para tv entre outros tipos de produções, entao pensei em montar uma rede de tvs e oferecer a meus clientes em geral, ae que vem a ajuda ae de vcs.

pretendo usar tvs de 32, qual marca vcs indicam, ou qual marca pode dar play automatico no pendrive, ou se seria melhor um miniplayer, qual tv ou mini player nao da travamento ou trave menos, no momento ainda nao acho que seria interessante ter um sistema como progic ,mas sim apenas se o faturamento permitir futuramente, existe a possibilidade de o proprietario do estabelecimento ou funcionario apenas ligara chave ou um timer acionar automatico o sistema tradicional de pendrive ou media player se iniciar, se alguem ae usa, quais foram os produtos(tv,player,timer).

consegui alguns pontos de alto movimento, e estou na expectativa de comprar os equipamentos e botar pra vender os horarios, peço ajuda a quem ja passou por isso.

Li o forum e vi que existe uma grande dificuldade de produção de material, no meu caso como produtora ja nao existe este problema e indico que utilizem sempre por mais complicado que pareça mais nao é, o after effects para edição de video (vinhetas) pois passa a robustez e profissionalismo no produto final, PPoint não é para isso, alem de deixar uma cara de apresentação de escola.

Ok seu cliente nao quer pagar a vinheta pois ja comprou horario, entao manda powerpont kkk, mais lembre ele que a qualidade da propaganda e a cara dele, e a qualidade da propaganda que passa no seu sistema e a cara da sua rede, e neste caso ao invez de querer criar uma apresentação em power point simulando um comercial ofereçam um slideshow com logo no inicio e fim, basico e bonito sem tentar criar efeitos em ferramenta que nao e apropriada pois fica ruim, 

Então se a propaganda for de qualidade com filmagem , roteiro, edição que custa em media uma basica profissional para indoor 300 reais. e para tv aberta 500,00, mas alem do local de divulgação ele tem valor agregado a marca e maior visualização, pois chama mais atenção. Obs. para quem quer fazer grade de propagandas em mp4 por exemplo utilizem o premier, ae a tv nao fica pulando de arquivo e um timeline so.

e ajudem na compra destes equipamentos rapaziada, estou na expectativa de montar o mais rapido possivel, e espero que alguem de noticias de players online para a atualização online.

----------


## elsamuray

iaecara, belez, de que cidade vc é? que estado? só pra saber hehehe

entao, eu recomendo os players ao inves de usar pendrive direto na tv pq nenhuma TV da play automaticamente nos videos, por toda vez que troca de video ou reinicia o video, aparece umas informações na tela, e isto atrapalha, e o principal: TRAVA!!! no inicio ate que nao, mas depois de uns dias é certeza que trava, eu mesmo tive este problema aqui, tenho 13 telas instaladas, e sei o perrengue que passei kkkk, sem contar que é muito incomodo pro dono do estabelecimento ter que ligar a tv, pegar o controle,procurar o pendrive e apertar play, é simples mas incomoda. da uma olhada alguns post´s atras ai que eu mesmo cito um player bom e barato, cerca de 250 reais cada um, e ele é como vc quer fazer ai, vc coloca uma tomada tipo disjuntor, o dono da loja liga igual liga uma lampada, e a TV já liga e da play automatico, e roda tudo! ou coloca timer, tem 2 lugares aqui que uso timer a mais de 1 ano e nunca deu problema!

quanto a fazer um video só, bem eu achoq ue fica a criterio de cada um, mas eu prefiro fazer vários videos pelo seguinte: tenho 10 anunciantes, se eu quiser tirar 2, é só pegar o pendrive e excluir os 2, nao precisa esperar fazer o encoder do arquivo toda vez, e da mesma forma, se quiser colocar mais 2 é mais facil. e neste player que te falei, pula normal de arquivo, só tem que adicionar uma transição no final de todos pra ficar mais suave, mais nada, quando pula nao da nem 1segundo e nao aparece nada na tela, a unica coisa que aparece é quando liga ele, aparece um "play" pequeno no canto, nada mais.

quanto a marca, por experiencia, recomendo : LG, PHILIPS, SANSUNG, SONY, PANASONIC, não gostei das AOC, imagem estranha e poucas funçoes, e nao liga automatico caso eu coloque um timer ou disjuntor, estas outras marcas que falei ligam, tem as SEMP TOSHIBA ainda, nao uso delas mas parecem boas, tenho tv´s aqui de todas estas marcas que citei, exeto sony que nao tenho mais.

quanto as TV´s cloque conforme o tamanho do estabelecimento, tem lugar que 32 fica bom, ja tem lugar que é muito grande e 32 nao fica bom, eu mesmo tenho 2 de 32, mas ja penso em trocar por maior em breve, uso as outras de 40", 47", ou 50", sempre telas grandes, pra ficar bonito! chamativo! hehehe muita gente fala mal de plasma, mas sao baratas e eu uso algumas aqui, e as novas nao tem os problemas de burn-in das antigas, uso a quase 1 ano algumas e esta tudo ok! sem manchas nem nada.

nao sei os outros, mas pra mim realmente a parte de edição de videos e tal é muito trabalhosa, e toma tempo que poderia estar vendendo, hj já terceirizei o serviço por um profissional, ja que vc tem uma produtora é 90% do caminho! 
a parte de utilizar o premiere e after efects realmente nao tem geito, os bicho sao bons! fazem coisas top, mas o cara tem de manjar tbm kkk, senao nao sai nada kkk, eu mesmo falo pro povo usar o powerpoint numas coisas mais simples, como slideshow que vc falou, com uns textos e animações basicas, se o cara for bom faz coisas top! eu estou usando ele aqui pra fazer tipo um menu board, com propagandas de produtos etc. dentro de uma farmacia, cara, fica bom modestia a parte kkkk. vejo que cada um tem sua utilidade.

e realmente como vc falou, eu prezo isto aqui, colocar videos bonitos e bem feitos! mesmo os mais amadores que faço tem aparencia profissional, tudo em HD, o povo fica besta com a qualidade das imagens, e isto mostra qualidade no serviço, e destaca o serviço meu e dos clientes, nesta parte vc entende mais que eu e sabe como chama atenção.

e cara, se os pontos que vc tem pra colocar forem realmente bons como vc falou, vai da certo, mas 1 coisa: coloque em locais que tenham filas ou que tenha alguem parado, como restaurantes etc. lugares que circulam muita gente mas nao param, nao sao bons, porque as pessoas nao olham o tempo suficiente pra gravarem a publicidade, digo isto peloq ue ja observei aqui, até pode ser bom, mas tem um tipo especifico de publicidade pra colocar nestes locais como totens etc..

bora trocar umas ideias ai que vamos fazer algo bacana, eu ja estou a procura de um mini PC mais robusto e meio que "tudo em um" colocar linux ou windows mesmo e achar um soft opensource e utilizar, pelas pesquisas que fiz, assim será mais rapido o processo de desenvolvimento, tem outros metodos e tal, e outros equipamentos, mas pra desenvolver vai demorar mais tempo, infelizmente....













> Boa noite, 
> 
> estou entrando neste negocio também aqui em minha cidade, jã tenho a principio 5 pontos de alto movimento em processo de parceria de troca de divulgação por ponto. serão inicialmente 7 tvs, 
> 
> sou proprietario de uma produtora multimedia que trabalha com comerciais para tv entre outros tipos de produções, entao pensei em montar uma rede de tvs e oferecer a meus clientes em geral, ae que vem a ajuda ae de vcs.
> 
> pretendo usar tvs de 32, qual marca vcs indicam, ou qual marca pode dar play automatico no pendrive, ou se seria melhor um miniplayer, qual tv ou mini player nao da travamento ou trave menos, no momento ainda nao acho que seria interessante ter um sistema como progic ,mas sim apenas se o faturamento permitir futuramente, existe a possibilidade de o proprietario do estabelecimento ou funcionario apenas ligara chave ou um timer acionar automatico o sistema tradicional de pendrive ou media player se iniciar, se alguem ae usa, quais foram os produtos(tv,player,timer).
> 
> consegui alguns pontos de alto movimento, e estou na expectativa de comprar os equipamentos e botar pra vender os horarios, peço ajuda a quem ja passou por isso.
> ...

----------


## Rafa8888

eae povo...voltei
elsamuray to apanhando para renderizar s videos..
no tv fica perfeita a qualidade do video exportado do power point, mas no player esse video fica meio estranho, com algumas linhas e da umas tremidas quando ponho em resolucao 1080p 60hz.
alguma idéia como posse resolver isso???

----------


## nascimentopvh

> eae povo...voltei
> elsamuray to apanhando para renderizar s videos..
> no tv fica perfeita a qualidade do video exportado do power point, mas no player esse video fica meio estranho, com algumas linhas e da umas tremidas quando ponho em resolucao 1080p 60hz.
> alguma idéia como posse resolver isso???


veja a quantidade de fps que o player roda em 1080p, as vezes o fps de 24 no 30 fica com erros desse jeito, ou o player funciona em 1080i upper fild fist, resumindo rederiza conforme as configurações do player.

----------


## nascimentopvh

> iaecara, belez, de que cidade vc é? que estado? só pra saber hehehe
> 
> entao, eu recomendo os players ao inves de usar pendrive direto na tv pq nenhuma TV da play automaticamente nos videos, por toda vez que troca de video ou reinicia o video, aparece umas informações na tela, e isto atrapalha, e o principal: TRAVA!!! no inicio ate que nao, mas depois de uns dias é certeza que trava, eu mesmo tive este problema aqui, tenho 13 telas instaladas, e sei o perrengue que passei kkkk, sem contar que é muito incomodo pro dono do estabelecimento ter que ligar a tv, pegar o controle,procurar o pendrive e apertar play, é simples mas incomoda. da uma olhada alguns post´s atras ai que eu mesmo cito um player bom e barato, cerca de 250 reais cada um, e ele é como vc quer fazer ai, vc coloca uma tomada tipo disjuntor, o dono da loja liga igual liga uma lampada, e a TV já liga e da play automatico, e roda tudo! ou coloca timer, tem 2 lugares aqui que uso timer a mais de 1 ano e nunca deu problema!
> 
> quanto a fazer um video só, bem eu achoq ue fica a criterio de cada um, mas eu prefiro fazer vários videos pelo seguinte: tenho 10 anunciantes, se eu quiser tirar 2, é só pegar o pendrive e excluir os 2, nao precisa esperar fazer o encoder do arquivo toda vez, e da mesma forma, se quiser colocar mais 2 é mais facil. e neste player que te falei, pula normal de arquivo, só tem que adicionar uma transição no final de todos pra ficar mais suave, mais nada, quando pula nao da nem 1segundo e nao aparece nada na tela, a unica coisa que aparece é quando liga ele, aparece um "play" pequeno no canto, nada mais.
> 
> quanto a marca, por experiencia, recomendo : LG, PHILIPS, SANSUNG, SONY, PANASONIC, não gostei das AOC, imagem estranha e poucas funçoes, e nao liga automatico caso eu coloque um timer ou disjuntor, estas outras marcas que falei ligam, tem as SEMP TOSHIBA ainda, nao uso delas mas parecem boas, tenho tv´s aqui de todas estas marcas que citei, exeto sony que nao tenho mais.
> 
> quanto as TV´s cloque conforme o tamanho do estabelecimento, tem lugar que 32 fica bom, ja tem lugar que é muito grande e 32 nao fica bom, eu mesmo tenho 2 de 32, mas ja penso em trocar por maior em breve, uso as outras de 40", 47", ou 50", sempre telas grandes, pra ficar bonito! chamativo! hehehe muita gente fala mal de plasma, mas sao baratas e eu uso algumas aqui, e as novas nao tem os problemas de burn-in das antigas, uso a quase 1 ano algumas e esta tudo ok! sem manchas nem nada.
> ...


então amigo elsamuray sou de porto velho em rondonia, de que cidade vc esta em RO? podemos entrar em contato para trocar ideias. veja meu contato no site da produtora hfxprodutora.com.br

----------


## nascimentopvh

ae pessoal quais documentações usam para legalizar o negocio da media indoor?

----------


## elsamuray

olá, 
rafa, o que o colega ai nascimento falou deve funcionar, mude a resolução de saida do player para menos, para 720p ja deve ficar boa, na pratica nao tera diferença nenhuma, só vai notar se for um video muito bom, ou muito ruim e mesmo assim de perto, full HD ou HD da na mesma pra uma certa distancia, cerca de 2m ja nao se ve muita diferença, só os mais atentos e acostumados com fullHD que verao, até quem ta acostumado pode confundir e achar ser full HD, 
tente reduzir a resolução do player, 
se nao der certo tente converter o video para MP4, e ajuste o bitrate para uns 4 ou 5 mbps, aqui eu uso 3,5 e fica bom, e a resolução para 1280x720, digo isto porque nao tenho boas experiencias com videos em formato wmv, tem ótima qualidade, mas nao sei porque mas as vezes passo alguns perrengue como este que vc ta citando ai.







nascimento, nao sei ao certo documentação, pois a legislação nao é tao fechada como no caso de provedores de internet, eu nao tenho empresa aberta com cnpj e tal ainda por motivos pessoais, mas até onde sei, vc pode abrir como MEI, micro empreendedor individual, onde pode ate contratar 1 funcionario legalmente, paga quase nada de impostos, tem cnpj e direito a nota fiscal, dentre algns beneficios, mas tambem pode abrir uma empresa e ela se enquadra pelo sistema do SIMPLES nacional, onde a tributação tambem é baixa, até onde sei, é só a documentação de uma empresa normal, como qualquer outra, vc só vai precisar de alguma documentação doferente caso vc monte uma rede sem fios, ou cabeada para passar os conteudos, ai vc tera que ter uma documentação igual im provedor de internet, mas tem gente que diz que se for frequencia aberta nao precisa, eu ja acho que nao, que precisa sim!, mas se for usar internet ou infra estrutura de um provedor wireless por exemplo, até onde sei nao precisa de nenhuma documentação especial para trabalhar deste jeito.

eu aqui mesmo ainda tarbalho como antigamente, apesar de nao ter firma aberta etc, emito nota fiscal avulsa , a qual retiro direto na prefeitura como autonomo, direto com meu cpf que é cadastrado na prefeitura, e por se tratar de uma prestação de serviço é facil fazer as coisas. 

e pra efeitos de contabilidade, a legislação aceita apenas recibo como comprovação de despesas com publicidade e alguns tipos de serviços, isso para a maioria das empresas, as empresas que a lei obriga receber nota fiscal deste tipo de serviço ,eu emito normalmente, outro dia emiti nota para o SEBRAE eles aceitaram e pagaram numa boa sem burocracia. claro que quando meu faturamento aumentar montarei uma empresa estruturadinha certin conforme manda a legislação.

----------


## robsonmend

Bom dia a todos envolvido nesse assunto de midia indoor, pretendo montar uma rede dessas aqui na minha cidade.
E queria a opinião de quem já tem experiência na area, pois encontrei uma empresa de Minas Gerais, que tem o software (F6 SISTEMAS) para rodar em android ( pode ser usado mini pc) http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...yer-google-_JM, queria a opiniãode vocês, pois a licença é paga mensal mas é um valor bom.

----------


## Luciana Pereira

Oi! Boa Tarde!

Tenho uma solução excelente, com um investimento baixo. Você pode entrar em contato comigo por e-mail? [email protected]

Obrigada! Espero poder ajudá-lo!

----------


## elsamuray

robsonmend

iae beleza, eu nao tenho experiencia com softwares, apenas com alguns, mas este ai o 4yousee, parece muito bom, a cerca de 2 anos atras eu entrei em contato e eles tinham um preço nao tao atraente, e hj já esta barato, parece ser um bom software, e um detalhe que estive conversando com o setor comercial na sexta: agente pode adquiri-lo, nao é tao barato, mas acredito valer a pena, coisa de 3200 o software servidor, e mais 550 reais por player, ou seja, tem 10 player, vc paga 550x10 = 5.500,00 reais, mas é este valor para o software, o hardware do servidor e dos players é por sua conta!, mas mesmo assim acho que compensa, apenas nao gosot de usar miniPC por serem muito sucetiveis a erros, e a pouca experiencia que tive com android nao me agradou, funciona bacana, mas trava depois de um tempo, talvez hoje em dia esteja melhor com um hardware mais top, eu mesmo recomendo vc nao usar esse "pendrive andoid" ele vai ficar ligado por horas e horas, ele pode dar pau facilmente, recomendo usar algo mais parrudo como: http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...ont-remoto-_JM este parece aguentar o tranco hehehe, ou similares, acredito que o android 4.1 em diante esteja bem estavel, e um hardware commo este que falei deve aguentar o tranco, temos que testar heheehehehe, mas parece ser bom!, eu mesmo ja estou empolgado kkkk


Luciana Pereira
já mandei um e-mail pra vc, espero que responda logo, e me passe esta soluçãoque tu diz ter com investimento barato! esperoq ue seja bom tambem hehehehehehe..

----------


## robsonmend

Agradeço o contato elsamuray, é o meu medo dos mini pc android é esse deles não aguentarem muito tempo pois vão ficar ligado muito tempo, achei esse vendedor no ML, http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...ive-ou-dvd-_JM, eles vendem o player e o software é pago 49,00 por ponto.
é muitas duvidas, vou pesquizar mais um pouco pois quero montar logo antes do fim do ano.

----------


## Luciana Pereira

> Agradeço o contato elsamuray, é o meu medo dos mini pc android é esse deles não aguentarem muito tempo pois vão ficar ligado muito tempo, achei esse vendedor no ML, http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...ive-ou-dvd-_JM, eles vendem o player e o software é pago 49,00 por ponto.
> é muitas duvidas, vou pesquizar mais um pouco pois quero montar logo antes do fim do ano.




Oi Robson! [QUOTE=robsonmend;689630] Tenho uma solução bem legal, vc ñ quer me passar seu e-mail e telefone para falarmos sobre? [email protected].

Abraços,

----------


## elsamuray

robsonmend, iae, 
este player ai da http://www.alphasignage.com.br que vc falou parece bom, mas deixa eu te falar, ele parece muito com o XIBO, uma solução opensource, vc pode montar teu servidor e vender como quiser!, só nao montei um ainda pra testes porque nao achei muito conteudo na internet a respeito de como fazer certinho, e eu mesmo nao consegui montar a opção basica dele, estou sem tempo pra isto, mas mesmo pagando o servidor deles na opçao ilimitada ainda compensa, sao tudo soluções a se analizarr, eu nao sei vc, mas o principal pra mim é nao ficar preso as mensalidades, ou um servidor na nuvem que malema sei onde fica....

----------


## Real Design

Ola pessoal, estamos disponibilizando o sistema de Mídia Indoor para android no período de trinta dias gratuito.


Conheça nosso sistema de Mídia Indoor, por apenas R$ 30,00 por ponto você pode ter uma rede exclusiva para android


http://attractivemidiaindoor.com.br/

Qualquer dúvida entre em contato.

----------


## Rafa8888

Ola amigos, desculpe a demora para voltar aqui e falar sobre a minha experiencia...
em dezembro consegui terminar de instalar minhas 7 tvs, como o amigo elsamuray disse, parece que eh fácil , mas da bastante trabalho, principalmente para quem faz os videos, no meu caso eu mesmo tenho q editar e soltar nas telas.
fiz no mesmo esquema do elsamuray com os mesmos equipamentos do player, com videos de entretenimento, hoje estou com 15 clientes.... meus preços variam de 99 reais a 249 reais...segue a tabela...



*Propostas de Sinalização Digital*

Planos para contrato anual:



*Plano Basic:*

· Veiculação de 1 (uma) imagem ou vídeo, de até 10 (dez) segundos de duração.
· R$ 99,00 (noventa e nove reais) mensais.

*Plano Express:*

· Veiculação de até 2 (duas) imagens ou vídeo, com até 20 (Vinte) segundos de duração.
· R$ 129,00 (cento e vinte e nove reais) mensais

*Plano Vision:*

· Veiculação de até 4 (quatro) imagens e/ou vídeo, com até 30 (trinta) segundos de duração.
· 159,00 (cento e cinquenta e nove) reais mensais.

*Plano Smart:*

· Veiculação de até 7 (sete) imagens e/ou vídeos de até 40 (quarenta) segundos e faixa com anúncio em vídeos de entretenimento.
· R$ 249,00 (duzentos e quarenta e nove reais) mensais.









*Adicional em loop no plano Basic R$ 70,00 (setenta reais)*

*Adicional em loop no plano Express R$ 80,00 (oitenta reais)*

*Adicional em loop no plano Vision R$ 90,00 (noventa reais)*

*Adicional em loop no plano Smart R$ 100,00 (cem reais)*



Rafael Simões Baptista – 67 8405 9885
Rua Tenente Ary Rodrigues, 648 – Jardim-MS - CEP 79240-000 
[email protected]


quem quiser ajuda só me mandar um e-mail, tenho modelos de contrato para clientes, e modelo de contrato para os pontos sinalizados...

lembrando que estarei sempre acompanhando esse tópico, tanto para a solução open source que procuramos, como para trocarmos idéias sobre equipamentos e preços....obrigado elsamuray vc me ajudou muito com seus esclarecimentos!!!

----------


## elsamuray

> Ola amigos, desculpe a demora para voltar aqui e falar sobre a minha experiencia...
> em dezembro consegui terminar de instalar minhas 7 tvs, como o amigo elsamuray disse, parece que eh fácil , mas da bastante trabalho, principalmente para quem faz os videos, no meu caso eu mesmo tenho q editar e soltar nas telas.
> fiz no mesmo esquema do elsamuray com os mesmos equipamentos do player, com videos de entretenimento, hoje estou com 15 clientes.... meus preços variam de 99 reais a 249 reais...segue a tabela...
> 
> ...


olá Rafa, 
sinto-me muito satisfeito e grato por poder ter ajudado mesmo que pouco, achei interessante estes planos, apenas me diga, os valores são pra passar os anuncios em todas as TV´s ou em apenas 1? só pra ter ideia mesmo hehehe

quanto ao software, eu sei do XIBO e VODIGI, acredito que o basico o primeiro deva servir, o segundo nemconheço direito, eles são opensource, mas nunc instalei eles, ambos só funcionam no windows, o XIBO tem pra android, mas tem-se que pagar uma licença por ponto, mas é barato, tem o pessoal do 4yousee que esta com uma mensalidade bacana, cerca de 39,00 o plano mai basico, tem player android, e eles vendem o servidor, 3500 o software, mais 550 a licença de cada player, achei até enconta, se alguem desenvolvesse um sitema pra mim por um certo valor fixo eu pagava! mas acho que comprarei a solução da 4Yousee, assim que resolver alguns investimentos que estou fazendo em outras midias. as tv´s estão indo muito bem..

boa sorte ai!

----------


## Rafa8888

> olá Rafa, 
> sinto-me muito satisfeito e grato por poder ter ajudado mesmo que pouco, achei interessante estes planos, apenas me diga, os valores são pra passar os anuncios em todas as TV´s ou em apenas 1? só pra ter ideia mesmo hehehe


Sim, os planos são para todas as tvs.




> quanto ao software, eu sei do XIBO e VODIGI, acredito que o basico o primeiro deva servir, o segundo nem conheço direito, eles são opensource, mas nunc instalei eles, ambos só funcionam no windows, o XIBO tem pra android, mas tem-se que pagar uma licença por ponto, mas é barato, tem o pessoal do 4yousee que esta com uma mensalidade bacana, cerca de 39,00 o plano mai basico, tem player android, e eles vendem o servidor, 3500 o software, mais 550 a licença de cada player, achei até encontra, se alguém desenvolvesse um sistema pra mim por um certo valor fixo eu pagava! mas acho que comprarei a solução da 4Yousee, assim que resolver alguns investimentos que estou fazendo em outras midias. as tv´s estão indo muito bem..
> 
> boa sorte ai!


então amigo, fico meio ressabiado ao investir em equipamento quando não conhecemos se realmente fica bom os videos, pois tem um pequeno concorrente meu aqui, mas ele usa só tvs pequenas e a propagando dele acho q eh via android, os vts vão travando muito, fica muito feio, parece q roda o video a manivela...
vou aguardar vc testar ele ai quem sabe eu pego também, pois nos players vc acerto então vou confia nesse também...kkkkk...abraço, vamos mantendo contato aqui nesse tópico!!!

----------


## Cauduro

Boa Tarde, bem vejamos se alguem pode me ajudar, eu e mais um socio estamos começando neste ramo, ja efetuamos a compra de 4 tvs de 39 polegadas, suportes e etc. Ja temos os quatro pontos de divulgaçao fechados, e estamos atualmente com 16 clientes, pela cidade ser pequena nao consigo usar um preço muito melhor do qual estamos praticando, sendo ele R$150,00 por 30 segundos nos quatro pontos. Ate ai tudo tranquilo, estamos satisfeitos com o retorno ate o momento, o problema é, vi no forum que varios comentaram sobre o problema de as tvs com o USB travar e mostrar uma faixa sobre o video no inicio de cada video novo. Entao vi tambem que varios procuraram a soluçao do Midia Player com android, comprei um para fazer o teste mas o mesmo nao da Loop no video e ainda aparece uma barra com a legenda do video, falando o nome e informaçoes a mais. Gostaria de saber se o player que voces usam ele faz isso por ele mesmo? ou voces usam algum aplicativo do marketplace do google?

----------


## elsamuray

> Boa Tarde, bem vejamos se alguem pode me ajudar, eu e mais um socio estamos começando neste ramo, ja efetuamos a compra de 4 tvs de 39 polegadas, suportes e etc. Ja temos os quatro pontos de divulgaçao fechados, e estamos atualmente com 16 clientes, pela cidade ser pequena nao consigo usar um preço muito melhor do qual estamos praticando, sendo ele R$150,00 por 30 segundos nos quatro pontos. Ate ai tudo tranquilo, estamos satisfeitos com o retorno ate o momento, o problema é, vi no forum que varios comentaram sobre o problema de as tvs com o USB travar e mostrar uma faixa sobre o video no inicio de cada video novo. Entao vi tambem que varios procuraram a soluçao do Midia Player com android, comprei um para fazer o teste mas o mesmo nao da Loop no video e ainda aparece uma barra com a legenda do video, falando o nome e informaçoes a mais. Gostaria de saber se o player que voces usam ele faz isso por ele mesmo? ou voces usam algum aplicativo do marketplace do google?


IAE BELEZA MANO, cara, nao sei os outros, mas no android o pessoal costma utilizar um software pago, como falei do 4yousee, que estava testando, e tem inumeros outros, ele costuma girar na casa de 40 a 80 reais por player/TV, e este sim atualiza online etc, e nao aparece barras etc. e nao precisa ficar apertando "play" toda hora que liga a TV, realmente precisa de um programa pago.o que eu uso aqui e um carinha de uma cidade vizinha, e outros usam para pequena empresa, é um player parecido com este android ai, mas que nao possui android e nem acesso a internet, simplificando: parece um DVD mas nao tem entrada pra dvd, apenas para pendrives, e ele tem uma funçao bem util: play automatico ao ligar, só ligar na tomada e ele ja começa a rodar os videos etc etc... e nao aparece nada de barras etc, tem um com firmware mais antigo aqui na minha rede que aparece um "play" de uns 5cm no canto por uns 10 segundos, tem video que nem da pra ver, ele nao trava, e fica em loop repetindo os videos initerruptamente, ele até trava, mas no meu caso dos 14 que tenho acontece de 1 ou 2 travar por semana, e olha lá. o unico problema é que só funciona com pendrive e cartao de memoria, nao funcionam online, eu pessoalmente acho uma otima solução para quem está iniciando, mas pra mim mesmo ja esta inviavel, tenho 14 players rodando, entao imagina o saco que é ir em todos os locais e trocar os pendrive, fora editar 7, 8, 9, 15 grupos de videos diferentes!!!! um saco, por isto procuro uma solução barata online, por acaso achei uma empresa que mudou o plano de negocios dela e esta bem barato, e tem player no android, mas nao funciona direito pois esta ainda em testes, mas o player windows funciona legal, só me resta achar um hardware barato e confiavel, na verdade achei, mas em sites como aliexpress, e dealextreme, queria alguma coisa aqui no brasil mas nao achei nada, tem uma empresa que vende um hardware similar, mas muito caro: 2500 reais, inpagavel!!!!! tem o NUC da Intel, custa na faixa de 1300 reais, mas é bem robusto!... o que achei sai na casa de 450 reais cada, comprando da china... bem, entao eu quero testar o software desta empresa nun netbook que tenho la em casa, funcionando legal, ja vou comprar estes chineses pra ver, se ficar bom, quem sabe eu nao revenda kkkk....espero nao ter sido muito longo kkk

----------


## Cauduro

> IAE BELEZA MANO, cara, nao sei os outros, mas no android o pessoal costma utilizar um software pago, como falei do 4yousee, que estava testando, e tem inumeros outros, ele costuma girar na casa de 40 a 80 reais por player/TV, e este sim atualiza online etc, e nao aparece barras etc. e nao precisa ficar apertando "play" toda hora que liga a TV, realmente precisa de um programa pago.o que eu uso aqui e um carinha de uma cidade vizinha, e outros usam para pequena empresa, é um player parecido com este android ai, mas que nao possui android e nem acesso a internet, simplificando: parece um DVD mas nao tem entrada pra dvd, apenas para pendrives, e ele tem uma funçao bem util: play automatico ao ligar, só ligar na tomada e ele ja começa a rodar os videos etc etc... e nao aparece nada de barras etc, tem um com firmware mais antigo aqui na minha rede que aparece um "play" de uns 5cm no canto por uns 10 segundos, tem video que nem da pra ver, ele nao trava, e fica em loop repetindo os videos initerruptamente, ele até trava, mas no meu caso dos 14 que tenho acontece de 1 ou 2 travar por semana, e olha lá. o unico problema é que só funciona com pendrive e cartao de memoria, nao funcionam online, eu pessoalmente acho uma otima solução para quem está iniciando, mas pra mim mesmo ja esta inviavel, tenho 14 players rodando, entao imagina o saco que é ir em todos os locais e trocar os pendrive, fora editar 7, 8, 9, 15 grupos de videos diferentes!!!! um saco, por isto procuro uma solução barata online, por acaso achei uma empresa que mudou o plano de negocios dela e esta bem barato, e tem player no android, mas nao funciona direito pois esta ainda em testes, mas o player windows funciona legal, só me resta achar um hardware barato e confiavel, na verdade achei, mas em sites como aliexpress, e dealextreme, queria alguma coisa aqui no brasil mas nao achei nada, tem uma empresa que vende um hardware similar, mas muito caro: 2500 reais, inpagavel!!!!! tem o NUC da Intel, custa na faixa de 1300 reais, mas é bem robusto!... o que achei sai na casa de 450 reais cada, comprando da china... bem, entao eu quero testar o software desta empresa nun netbook que tenho la em casa, funcionando legal, ja vou comprar estes chineses pra ver, se ficar bom, quem sabe eu nao revenda kkkk....espero nao ter sido muito longo kkk


E ae Elsamuray, cara para mim a sua soluçao estaria perfeita, como tenho poucos pontos é esta mesmo que procuro, até por que alguns pontos que vou colocar nao tem acesso a internet. Mas enfim, procurei no forum aqui mas os links que voces passaram estam fora nao consegui comprar o player que voces recomendaram, se as vezes colocasse o nome dele e um link atualizado ou diretamente o contato do vendedor eu agradeceria.

----------


## elsamuray

iae, nao achei o vendedor que eu costumava comprar, o nick dele no mercadolivre é SERVICESHOP , mas nao achei ele, 
este aqui nao conheço, nem sei se é bom, mas o player é este modelo mesmo, existem outros modelos menores, eu utilizei um mini bem pequeno, mas depois de uns 4 meses ele começou a travar a cada 1 hora, 2 horas +o-, pra resolver e nao perder dinheiro tide de gambiarrar um cooler neles, tenho uns 9 ou 10 deste que postarei o link, e nao tenho problemas, raramente da um prego.
lembrando que é este modelo, o vendedor nao conheço!

http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...d-pendrive-_JM

outro vendedor.

http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...dia-player-_JM


.

----------


## Lelog

Pessoal blz?

Também estou bem interessando em entrar no ramo da mídia indoor.

Li todos os post deste tópico e estou muito impressionado com a qualidade do conteúdo e com a camaradagem de todos pricinpalmente do elsamuray!

Sou publicitário e pretendo implantar aqui em sjcampos.

Gostaria de deixar aqui 2 questionamentos a respeito desse negócio em si.

Vejo que o assunto principal é sobre a parte técnica, porém como publicitário gostaria de pergunta-los a respeito do feedback dos clientes, ou seja, a midia indoor ou (dooh) dá retorno pros anunciantes? Vocês tem esses dados mensurados? Os clientes informam se houve aumento de consumo do serviço/produto? Tenho essas dúvidas pois não gostaria de entrar num tipo de negócio que envolve uma certa logística, investimento e muito trabalho sem que haja uma base sólida de continuidade. Entendem minha dúvida? O risco seria que no começo tudo da certo pois clientes novos sempre vão fazer a experiencia e depois de um tempo não retornam a investir porque não gerou retorno financeiro.

O segundo questionamento é mais mirabolante Não me julguem hhehehehe. Tem se debatido muito a respeito dos players, suas capacidades, seus riscos de travamento, e suas limitações operacionais de sistema.

Então me veio a idéia e se usasse como player um celular com windows fone? 
As desvantagens teriam que ser testadas, talvez capacidade de processamento.
Porém eu exergo algumas vantagens: 
Tamanho reduzido.
A bateria funcionaria como um Nobrake.
Sistema windows compatíveis com algums sistemas disponíveis no mercado.
Preço acessível.
Internet 3g e wifi disponível.
Ou seja seria um player ligado no carregador todo o tempo.

----------


## Lelog

> Pessoal blz?
> 
> Também estou bem interessando em entrar no ramo da mídia indoor.
> 
> Li todos os post deste tópico e estou muito impressionado com a qualidade do conteúdo e com a camaradagem de todos pricinpalmente do elsamuray!
> 
> Sou publicitário e pretendo implantar aqui em sjcampos.
> 
> Gostaria de deixar aqui 2 questionamentos a respeito desse negócio em si.
> ...


Uma correção. Lembrei-me que celulares não possuem saida hdmi então inviabilizao o uso como player

----------


## Lelog

> Ola amigos, desculpe a demora para voltar aqui e falar sobre a minha experiencia...
> em dezembro consegui terminar de instalar minhas 7 tvs, como o amigo elsamuray disse, parece que eh fácil , mas da bastante trabalho, principalmente para quem faz os videos, no meu caso eu mesmo tenho q editar e soltar nas telas.
> fiz no mesmo esquema do elsamuray com os mesmos equipamentos do player, com videos de entretenimento, hoje estou com 15 clientes.... meus preços variam de 99 reais a 249 reais...segue a tabela...
> 
> 
> 
> *Propostas de Sinalização Digital*
> 
> Planos para contrato anual:
> ...


Rafa8888,

Poderia me passar os modelos de contrato para clientes e modelos de contrato para os pontos sinalizados?

[email protected]

Desde já agradeço

Abs

----------


## elsamuray

> Uma correção. Lembrei-me que celulares não possuem saida hdmi então inviabilizao o uso como player


iae lelog, 

cara, nao sei pelos outros que ja trabalham com isto, mas o celular o problema é: até tem aparelhos com HDMI, e tem diversos modelos com conexao MHL (eu acho) que liga-se um cabo no mini usb e adapta ele para HDMI, celulares hj em dia sao com configuraçoes melhor que alguns computadores, mas eu vejo os problemas assim:

windows de celular é Windows Phone ou Windows RT, logo programas de p normal nao rodam nele, nem os de sinalização digital que conheço, 
celular com android roda lisinho os aplicativos de sinalização digital que conheço, mas tem outro problema, que seria a refrigeração, penso assim, meu antigo celular era um motorola RAZR, dualcore, 1gb de ram, 16mb interno, GPU muito boa, qualquer jogo que abrisse nele ou video que rodasse por mais de 15 minutos ele já tava muito quente, quase fritando um ovo kkkkk, meu atual MOTO X tambem aquece um pouco, nao tanto, mas aquece, entao imagina um celular ligado praticamente 12h ou ainda 24h direto rodando videos etc etc.... ele nao foi feito pra isto, vai esquentar e em poucos dias talvez até 1 ou 2 meses ele vai travar, estragar, etc etc... tablet´s talvez aguentem mais tempo, mas para uso esporadico, agora, todo dia acho que nao aguentaria, para usar alguns dias por semana, dia sim e dia nao acho que aguenta.




quanto ao retorno para os clientes, feedback, vai depender onde voce vai colocar as telas, por exemplo, ja vi telas em locais onde as pessoas passam e nao param, passam direto e malema veem a marca que ta passando na tela, ideal é local onde se formam filas como lotericas, caixas de supermercados, padarias, restaurantes, etc. onde as pessoas ficam paradas por alguns minutos que seja.
aqui em minha cidade um amigo que anuncia comigo desde o inicio, tem uma empresa de troca de oleo, filtro de ar/oleo, etc de carros e motos, ele me disse que ao menos 4 clientes novos aparecem todo mes comentando que viu a propaganda dele nas tv´s, e estes clientes 80% tendem a voltar na empresa dele, isto porque ele nem pergunta as vezes, material de construção ja aconteceu a mesma coisa, outro dia coloquei uma midia errada de uma ótica, e era uma promoção que ja tinha acabado, e em menos de 4 horas cerca de 10 pessoas ja apareceram na loja!!! sinal que viram kkkk. 
a midia indoor nao é o que vai fazer determinada loja aumentar as vendas em 300% no mes, mas é mais uma ferramenta como radio e TV aberta, ou carro de som, que vai levar a marca da empresa até o cliente final, com a garantia de atingir cada vez mais pessoas do que TV aberta ou radio, e que 90% das pessoas que verem sao pessoas de interesse real dos anunciantes, pois radio e TV aberta ou carro de som costuma atingir trocentas pessoas, e somente uns 15% é publico alvo interessante, as vezes pode ser mais, e outra, estas que citei tem horario pra passar, na sinalização digital é diferente, todo o dia é horario nobre para anunciar!!!! 

nao tenho as fontes aqui facil de achar, mas na internet vc acha conteudos que dizem que o DS cresce a cada ano que passa mais que tudo, só perde pra internet.

como falei, depende do local onde colocar, se colocar em locais de filas etc, vai dar um retorno muito maior!

----------


## Lelog

> iae lelog, 
> 
> cara, nao sei pelos outros que ja trabalham com isto, mas o celular o problema é: até tem aparelhos com HDMI, e tem diversos modelos com conexao MHL (eu acho) que liga-se um cabo no mini usb e adapta ele para HDMI, celulares hj em dia sao com configuraçoes melhor que alguns computadores, mas eu vejo os problemas assim:
> 
> windows de celular é Windows Phone ou Windows RT, logo programas de p normal nao rodam nele, nem os de sinalização digital que conheço, 
> celular com android roda lisinho os aplicativos de sinalização digital que conheço, mas tem outro problema, que seria a refrigeração, penso assim, meu antigo celular era um motorola RAZR, dualcore, 1gb de ram, 16mb interno, GPU muito boa, qualquer jogo que abrisse nele ou video que rodasse por mais de 15 minutos ele já tava muito quente, quase fritando um ovo kkkkk, meu atual MOTO X tambem aquece um pouco, nao tanto, mas aquece, entao imagina um celular ligado praticamente 12h ou ainda 24h direto rodando videos etc etc.... ele nao foi feito pra isto, vai esquentar e em poucos dias talvez até 1 ou 2 meses ele vai travar, estragar, etc etc... tablet´s talvez aguentem mais tempo, mas para uso esporadico, agora, todo dia acho que nao aguentaria, para usar alguns dias por semana, dia sim e dia nao acho que aguenta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Olá elsamuray,

Obrigado pelos esclarecimentos e seu feedback foi muito coerente.

Aproveitando que você manja do negócio:

Eu planejo adotar um formato de anuncio similar aos usados pela elimidia, enox e afins. No meu caso eu faria uma parceria com um portal local da minha região onde eu intercalaria noticias com os anúncios, mas ai que vem as dúvidas:

É possivel fazer essa transição entre uma noticia de um portal em tempo real online e um anúncio feito em after effects por exemplo?

Será que é possivel usar uma midia indoor 100% online, ou seja, tudo puxado do servidor? 

Se fosse tudo via servidor as propagadas ficariam muito pesadas para serem carregadas via internet o que poderia inviabilizar.
Por outro lado tudo via servidor (nuvem) fica vuneralvel a queda da rede também.
Ou poderia ser algo misto noticias via internet e propagandas no cartão de memoria via download remoto.

Dessa parte técnica eu não manjo nada e estou quebrando a cabeça para achar uma solução funcional e adequada sem comprometer a estabilidade de todo o sistema.
Mas, para mim o ideal é ter essa parceria com o portal e intercalar noticias em tempo real com as propagadas desenvolvidas no After ou mesmo em flash.
Se puderes da uma luz nesse parte eu agradeço.

Abs

----------


## Lelog

Pessoal o que vocês acham desse equipamento?

Funcionaria?


http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CX5P8FC

----------


## elsamuray

iae, beleza, 


> É possivel fazer essa transição entre uma noticia de um portal em tempo real online e um anúncio feito em after effects por exemplo?


sim é possivel, através de um software especifico, que é isto que a maioria procura, um software bom e barato, ou free...





> Será que é possivel usar uma midia indoor 100% online, ou seja, tudo puxado do servidor?
> 
> Se fosse tudo via servidor as propagadas ficariam muito pesadas para serem carregadas via internet o que poderia inviabilizar.
> Por outro lado tudo via servidor (nuvem) fica vuneralvel a queda da rede também.
> Ou poderia ser algo misto noticias via internet e propagandas no cartão de memoria via download remoto.


cara, 100% online eu até ja pensei e fiz uns testes, inclusive com ideias e soluções que o MorpheusX aqui do under fez, mas o problema é: a net tem que ser 300% se der algum erro que seja a conexao cai, trava tudo e para tudo!!! nao dá kkkk, 
o que a maioria do softwares usa hj é +o- assim:

conteudo fica no servidor, a cada 10 minutos (por exemplo) o player verifica se tem novidades, baixa os videos novos e apaga os antigos, altera parametros etc, se nao tem nada, nao faz nada, as noticias atualiza 1 ou 2 x por dia automaticamente, caso de problema na internet ele continua rodando os videos e configurações que tinha baixado anteriormente, e só começa a rodar um video novo quando todas as novidades foram baixadas, ele faz isto enquanto ta rodando os videos, tudo em segundo plano. a maioria dos softwares do mercado fazem isto, uns melhores ooutros nem tanto kkkk, e outros muiiito caros kkkk...





> Dessa parte técnica eu não manjo nada e estou quebrando a cabeça para achar uma solução funcional e adequada sem comprometer a estabilidade de todo o sistema.
> Mas, para mim o ideal é ter essa parceria com o portal e intercalar noticias em tempo real com as propagadas desenvolvidas no After ou mesmo em flash.
> Se puderes da uma luz nesse parte eu agradeço.


cara, eu quebrei a cabeça desde o inicio tambem pelo mesmo motivo, talvez nao seja o mais indicado, mas eu fiz assim, e estou patinando, mas agora ja estou começando a modernizar, 

se nao tiver dinheiro, compre aqueles players que falei via PENDRIVE, que sao baratos e quebram o galho até arrumar dinheiro, tipo, meio por cima: o player pendrive custa cerca de 250 reais cada um, o outro online (android que é mais barato) custa na casa de 600 reais cada, (player+cabos+roteador wireless, ou conexao com internet etc, custo mensal que possa ter com isto, fora custo do software), eu comprei 2 players android pra testar e ja instalar em cidades vizinhas com o software da 4yousee que tem um custo inicial de 40reais mensal e tem umas funçoes que precisarei como multiusuarios, mas eles travarao muito, deram muito prego, eu particularmente nao recomendo, uma vez que android nao é tão estavel assim, talvez um player de marca melhor fique mais estavel e trave menos, agora tem uns mini computador da intel NUC, que apesar de serem caros sao muito bons e parecem ser robustos, acho que usarei destes.
nao recomendo software opensource pela falta de suporte e por ser todos estrangeiros, talvez vc perca muito tempo precioso tentando entender/fazer funcionar.
eu particularmente recomendo estes 3 softwares pelos motivos que falarei, testei eles e tal, mas podem haver outras soluções melhores e mais confiaveis.

PROGIC = confiavel, preço salgado mas tem muitas vantagens, e garatia vitalicia no caso do aluguel do player, investimento inicial baixo, mas custo mensal alto caso tenha uma rede média ou grande.

4Yousee = tambem confiave, preço acessivel, funciona em windows e android, apesar de nao conseguir fazer funcionar legal no windows, ele funcionou muito bem no android e tem muitas funçoes boas, eles inclusive vendem pra vc o servidor pra vc colocar ele na tua casa se quiser, até vale a pena comprar nao é tao caro.

on.see = barato d+, melhor custo beneficio para pequenas redes, até onde explorei ele é simples de mehcer, estavel e confiavel, nao tem taaaaantas funçoes mas tem muita coisa boa, o barato deles é assim: 40$ mensal por 100mb de espaço(eu acho) e vc pode colocar quantos players quiser, isto é, paga 40 reais e coloca 10 player se quiser, pagando 40 reais em todos, os outros todos custam 40 reais cada player, e este ainda tem como vc comprar planos maiores, com vários GB de espaço e tranferencia.
funciona em windows e android, mas nao consegui fazer rodar no android, no windows roda muito rapido.

eu estou usando o 4yousee no androido em 2 lugares tentando, por causa do multiusuario deles, mas nos outros lugares vou colocar on.see em breve.



e o equipaento que vc falou, as configurações dele sao muito TOP, mas ele nao foi feito pra isto, ele pode aguentar, mas pode dar alguma incompatibilidade dependendo do software que for usar, mas no geral ele deve funcionar muito bem!!! e ele é até barato né.... eu que to receioso com android ultiimamente..

----------


## Cebo360x

Pirmeiramente quero parabenizar a todos desse tópico.. Já vai completar 1 ano desde o primeiro post.

Um socio e eu estamos também querendo entrar nesse ramo de mídia digital indoor. Tanto eu como ele já trabalhamos com publicidades e editamos vídeos, ou seja... essa parte não vamos ter tanta dificuldade, mas sim, muito trabalho.
Nossa cidade é pequena, com aproximadamente 18mil habitantes, e se localiza no interioir do estado do Espirito Santo.Temos pretenções de começar com 4 pontos, sendo um deles na lotérica de nossa cidade.
A questão é: 
Acho interessante, por enquanto, colocar um ponto ligado a internet somente na lotérica, onde desejo passar os resultados atuais dos jogos. Sendo assim, qual seria a melhor alternativa? tendo em vista que nos demais pontos achei bem mais interessante comprar o player. E falando nele, achei em um site da china ( http://pt.aliexpress.com/item/Free-s...782832364.html ). Sei que demora mais para chegar, mas temos tempo para isso. Sendo assim, o que me aconselham para ter somente um ponto ligado a internet ?

att,

Carlos Eduardo Braga

----------


## admcicero

Galera tb sou novo, rsrsrsrs, infelizmente não posso trazer grande ajuda, mas desde ja gostaria de dar o parabens a todos em especial ao *elsamuray* pois tem contribuido bem com todos aki, mas tb fiz umas pesquisas e o que vcs acham dos computadores all in one. Pensei em colocar um com tela de 24 nas 2 loterias aki da minha cidade que tb é peq, ja que eles funcionam via wi fi, pensei em colocar um roteador na rede na loterica pra enviar o sinal da internet via wi fi para o pc e utilizei o player da on.see que no Rwindows funcionou, no meu note funcionou bem e o player é automatico, quando ligo o note o player ja inicia por si só. O foda é o cara ou o funcionario da loteria ter que subir na cadeira pra ligar o pc todo dia, ja que o mesmo fica no alto, pra desligar tem o teclado sem fio.
e ae *elsamuray,* e demais do grupo será que seria uma boa?

----------


## admcicero

Amigo Cebo360

vou seguir vc e comprar 3 players desse site, ja fiz o cadastro e o pedido dos 3, ta faltando so o pagamento, kkkkkkk
to meio desconfiado mas o vendedor tem muitos creditos e resolvi arriscar.

Fiz umas pesquisas e vi que este player tem um firmware desatualizado para legendas e para alguns formatos de video, me antecipei e estou pesquisando o firmware dele caso ele não venha com a nova atualização.

um dos links que encontrei foi esse: http://crazyplayers.forumaqui.com/t3...-full-hd-1080p

no mais é isso ae, inte +

----------


## admcicero

Criei este grupo tb no facebook caso queiram postar e comentar sobre qualquer coisa, uma vez que todos os inscritos no grupo pode receber atualizações no momento dos comentarios o que para nós das empresas sempre seria bom servir-nos de fatos e produtos atualizados que alguem poderia nos dar.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/midiadigitalone/

outra coisa é que como estou começando na edição de videos e vi que todos aki tem uma deficiencia de tempo e que a logistica da empresa seria melhor se tivessem uma pessoa responsável para estes videos enquanto cada pessoa fica por conta somente de vender e receber as midias, então nesse caso eu e meu socio nos vamos arrumar uma pessoa responsavel para ficar somente nessa parte de criação e edição dos videos, uma vez que o Du, pessoa na qual nos ja estamos pensando em contratar, ele ja faz trabalhos de imagem em corel e photoshop, o que facilitara a vida nossa pois nesse caso nos vamos treina-lo para fazer os videos em cima das suas proprias criações de imagem na qual levaremos a primeira amostra que sera as imagens para o cliente e posteriormente transformaremos em video, e como teremos que pagar ele para fazer cursos e atualizações eu pensei em compartilhar esse "profissional" com todos, nesse caso pensei em fazer tipo um pacote, cada empresa ou pessoa que quiser fazer seus videos com ele, nesse caso vai ter que fazer tipo um acordo de pelo menos 10 videos por mês, cada arte "video e imagem" criado sairia por um custo de + ou - R$ 50,00, sendo que 10 videos nos ja vamos disponibilizar pra ele e nesse caso ele teria que ter um salario de mais ou menos R$ 1500,00 mensal, nesse caso se alguem tiver interesse em mandar ele fazer essa parte ficaria com essa responsabilidade de um minimo de 10 videos ao mes, no começo sei que os videos não seriam dos melhores, mas com o tempo eu tenho a certeza que essa rede que estamos fazendo e com o conhecimento de todos em um so profissional ele estaria fazendo videos profissionais em pouco tempo a um custo baixo pra nos, nesse caso teria um tempo estipulado para entrega de cada video que enviassem, ele é um rapaz muito bom e antecioso, não quero perde-lo pois sera ideal para mim, mas com o conhecimento que ele tem e com novas ferramentas eu tenho certeza de que se ele não ganhar bem ele não ficara comigo por muito tempo, por isto sera conveniente para mim e acho que para vcs terem alguem que faça os videos enquanto corremos atras das vendas.

abçs...

----------


## salomaoluiz

alguem já tentou usar smart tv? 
será que ela conseguiria eliminar o uso de aparelho externo? pois tem memória, player, e acesso a net.

----------


## elsamuray

iae galera, 
o povo ta meio sumido ou com medo de opinar, 
eu sou iniciante pow, 
Cebo360x o player com pendrive é bom uso dele aqui, mas ja que esta iniciando e com somente 4 pontos, seria mais proveitoso analizar e comprar alguma solução online, progic mesmo nao precisa de investimento inicial só o mensal, da pra comprar netbook ou mini pc de 550 a 750 reais, ricardoeletro.com.br tem umas promoçoes nos 2 equipamentos direto, fora outros sites. vc vai gastar mais, só que estará preparado já pro futuro.


ADMCICERO


a ideia é boa, uma vez que é até barato um AIO, mas tem que pensar nos contras, como vc mesmo falou, ter de ligar todo dia, ea tela eu mesmo acho pequena, eu nao uso telas menores que 40" até tenho 2 de 32, mas me arrependi depois, só nao troco pq nao vale a pena agora, se no fim das contas os contras da pra contornar, beleza vai lá, pq parece boa a ideia,




o pessoal ta trocando idéia no facebook no grupo que o admcicero criou, talvezseja mais rapido as respostas, estamos trocando umas ideias boas lá, 








salomaoluiz


nao sei se alguem ja tentou usar smart TV mas eu comprei 1 no inicio a alguns anos, ela usa a tecnologia DLNA (as mais atuais usam DLNA, MIRACAST, WIFI_display, dentre outros) mas que no fim das contas tem o mesmo principio do DLNA, funcionar até que funciona, inclusive tem um cara aqui no under que manja muito e tem um servidor rodando lisinho de filmes para os clientes dele, acho que é o MorpheusX, 
mas eu nao gostei pelo seguinte:


nao roda os videos automaticos quando liga, vc tem que pegar o controle e procurar no servidor e dar play, ou ainda ir no servidor e selecionar qual TV roda o que, 


nao lembro agora se ele fica repetindo a programação, 


ele é um pouco instavel pra uso prfissional, foram feitos para uso domestico e de pouca duração, coisa de no maximo umas 4 horas, pois se a conexão falar um pouquinho ele cai e corta o video e nao volta sozinho, pelo menos no DLNA, e se der pau na net ou na rede as TV´s param e nao voltam até que se resolva o problema e mande dar play denovo. 


pra uso domestico é bom, meu Blue-ray tem DLNA eu uso direto pra ver filmes que estao no PC, fica bom, muito bom, mas como falei, nao fica perfeito pois algumas vezes(raras mas acontecem) a conexão é perdida por mal contato em um cabo, ou o roteador travou, ou deu uma pequena queda de energia e o PC desligou ou o roteador travou, etcetc.... 


enfim, eu nao boto fé.






conversando com um outro colego sobre o assunto vimos que é simples montar o software com tecnologias ja existentes e opensource e free, só nos resta achar um programador disposto a fazer e com preço acessivel kkkkk coisa que nao posso pagar por agora....


add o grupo no facebook pra trocarmos idéias:


https://www.facebook.com/groups/midiadigitalone/


créditos pro admcicero

----------


## AngGuiHofRos

Boa tarde!
Ouvi falar do XIBO, alguem conhece?

----------


## elsamuray

ele é opensource, mas diferente de outros sistemas como por exemplo uma distribuição linux opensource, ele nao tem muito suporte em portugues, é mais em ingles, e exige um certo conhecimnto tecnico para se instalar e operar, depois de instalado ele é facil, apesar de ser meio confuso no começo pois pra quem ja ta acostumado com editores de video e imagens, se atrapalha com ele no inicio, mas ele é até bom, estou testando ele aqui, problema dele que vejo que ele nao é tao intuitivo. mas vamos ver o que vai dar kkkk...

----------


## MrMacedo

Olá, Elsamuray!

Moro aqui em Natal/RN. Estou chegando agora aqui neste fórum e achei bem interessante toda a discussão (Li tudo). Sou designer, sou formado em Marketing. Também estou querendo montar uma empresa de Mídia Indoor. Inicialmente, vou criar um ponto para um cliente numa churrascaria e vou ganhar só na confecção dos VT's. Mas depois quero montar meus próprios pontos como vocês.

Eu nas minhas buscas (antes deste fórum) encontrei estas soluções:

http://www.4yousee.com.br/
http://www.ons.ee/

Eu até criei uma conta gratuita no OnSee para testar por 30 dias.
Gostaria que vocês comentassem também sobre estes softwares e se vale a pena investir e

Outra coisa, para o Onsee por questões de tamanho de arquivo e upload teria que fazer os VT's em Adobe Flash e publicar em SWF. Para se ter uma ideia, um filme de 15' (segundos) fica em média 850Kb a 1000Kb. (menos de 1Mb para upar)

Agradeço a todos!

----------


## elsamuray

olá Mr Macedo, 
nao sei o que o resto do pessoal pode falar, mas os 2 sistemas sao bons, dentre eles eu recomendria o ons.ee, pois o valor dele é menor, e ele é bem simples de mecher, o 4you see tbm, mas trava um pouco o sistema de gerenciamento, e no ons.ee vc tem players ilimitados. 

agora me diz uma coisa, que formato vc converteu este video ai???? que codec utilizou para compactar??? eu fiz um teste aqui com um VT em HD 1280x720 e ficou com 9mb 30 segundos, o que vc utilizou para compactar? que programa? e que codec e configurações vc utilizou??

----------


## MrMacedo

> olá Mr Macedo, 
> nao sei o que o resto do pessoal pode falar, mas os 2 sistemas sao bons, dentre eles eu recomendria o ons.ee, pois o valor dele é menor, e ele é bem simples de mecher, o 4you see tbm, mas trava um pouco o sistema de gerenciamento, e no ons.ee vc tem players ilimitados. 
> 
> agora me diz uma coisa, que formato vc converteu este video ai???? que codec utilizou para compactar??? eu fiz um teste aqui com um VT em HD 1280x720 e ficou com 9mb 30 segundos, o que vc utilizou para compactar? que programa? e que codec e configurações vc utilizou??


elsamuray, 

Estou tentado a testar o sistema da OnSee mesmo. Mas, é preciso um Mini PC em cada ponto, então, voltamos a toda questão de investimentos e os contratempos como travamentos e outro já citados.

Sobre o formato SWF (ele é um software) que roda quando você criar telas, animações em Flash. Qualquer animação em que é feita no Adobe Flash (quando se clica: CTRL + ENTER) é gerado um arquivo SWF na pasta onde você salvou o arquivo. Mas, muita calma, é preciso saber se os players que você utiliza rodam este formato com animação. Por exemplo: O Player da Progic não aceita SWF com animação. Só aceita imagem parada. Outra coisa, o nível de linguagem Action Script, a Progic também só aceita o AS2 (AS3 -Action Script 3.0 não é aceito). Só posso usar SWF no OnSee que aceita. Mas em outros sistemas tenho que usar o Codec H.264 para vídeo e AAC para áudio. O formato de saída é MP4 mesmo.

Veja este tutorial da Progic:




Aproveite e veja meu portfolio no meu site:
http://brazig.wix.com/brazig

Agradeço sua atenção!
Vamos conversando por aqui quem sabe a gente não encontra uma solução barata e eficiente.
Abraço!

----------


## edybahia

Olá Pessoal,

Primeiramente agradeço por este espaço, 
Estou pensando em iniciar um négocio a um bom tempo com está vertente de mídia indoor, utilizando as tecnologia disponivel com um custo razoavel, pensei na ideia de iniciar com o linux. Porém está não é a minha principal dúvida e sim...

1- Como vocês executam o modelo de negocio de vocês, exemplo como ofereço a solução para um dono de restaurantes por exemplo tipo.: devo pagar pelo espaço (aluguel), ou só o fato do mesmo também já está sendo anunciado por outras TV em minha rede, já é o sufuciênte ?. Como vocês estão trabalhando neste quisito.

2- Vir que os valores praticados com vocês são bem atrativos, a solução de vocês e notebook e TV né isso ?, Cobrando em torno de 150 a 250 reais (mensais) para os anuciantes, porém a arte dos vídeos ou 'cenas", são cobradas por fora ?

3- Tinha pensado em solicitar a um colega realizar a construção do software, porém vejo agora que essa solução além de cara não vai me dar viabilidade ao négocio, por isso pensei em utilizar o onsee, como dito aqui mesmo no tropico, o que vocês acham.

4- O que vocÊs acham de um modelo de mídia indoor em ônibus, que não utilize TV, propriamente dita e sim display... 

5- Nos sistemas de vocês existe a divisão por seguimentos ?

desculpa a quantidade de solicitações, mais e que as dúvidas são muitas rsrsrsrs...

Agradeço

----------


## REDEMAISTV

ola Amigos

Tenho uma pequena rede com 6 pontos, todos lotéricas.

já testei a 4yousee.com paga, preço razoável.
Já testei a ons.ee paga, ótimo preço.
Já namorei progic.com.br, custo elevado, muito conteúdo e ótimo suporte.

Referente a conteúdo, tem alguns pagos, não tem CONTEÚDO grátis... teria que montar um swf para pegar o conteúdo.... não acho viável pois teria um custo elevado, Sistema grátis tem vários, mais sem conteúdo.
Ex sistema grátis.
1.http://www.globaldisplaynetwork.com/#features 
=>Você faz parte da rede deles, e recebe um percentual pelas publicidades nacional que ele vai postar na sua Playlist.

2.http://www.tvpropria.com/cadastro 
=> não testei

3. http://www.digitalsignage.com/
=> não tem conteúdo, tem que fazer ... pense bem.

Outras considerações:
1. Montar servidor... problema de conteúdo, manter o servidor online, custo do servidor.
2. Player barato, menos de U$50,00, cuidado travam quando aquece, teste de Quad Core pra cima.
3. USB Pen-drive, quando entrar na sua cidade um Concorrente com sistema ONLINE... fica difícil.
4. Franquia, tem que ter dinheiro.... ex. www.redetvbox.com

Servidor Open Sorce, para pesquisa.
http://xibo.org.uk/
http://vodigi.codeplex.com/documentation

Para quem está começando, teste com Pen-Drive, e vai testando em paralelo os online grátis ou custo baixo, se possível com player de R$ 300,00 ANDROID, menor que o preço de um player com windows R$ 600,00.

Sistema para teste, aconselho a ONS.EE, pelo preço e agora a www.dsplayer.tv e www.attractivemidiaindoor.com.br

Bons Negócios e Boa Sorte  :Big Grin: 
Eliel dos Santos
RedeMaisTV

----------


## Real Design

Ola, eu trabalho com um sistema android, com três opções de pacotes, temos também link onde você pode testar nosso sistema por trinta dias sem custo, basta ter instalado o android 4.2.

Para mais informações, nos mande seu e-mail, que te enviaremos todas informações.
http://attractivemidiaindoor.com.br/

----------


## edybahia

> ola Amigos
> 
> Tenho uma pequena rede com 6 pontos, todos lotéricas.
> 
> já testei a 4yousee.com paga, preço razoável.
> Já testei a ons.ee paga, ótimo preço.
> Já namorei progic.com.br, custo elevado, muito conteúdo e ótimo suporte.
> 
> Referente a conteúdo, tem alguns pagos, não tem CONTEÚDO grátis... teria que montar um swf para pegar o conteúdo.... não acho viável pois teria um custo elevado, Sistema grátis tem vários, mais sem conteúdo.
> ...


Olá Pessoal

Ainda não montei o sistema, porém ja estou testando plataforma para o conteúdos online, atualmente estou testando o Xibo, consegui fazer rodar em 2 PC - Windows, estou tentando realizar as configurações para portar para o linux.

Estou interessado em entrar na parte de TV Corporativa, utilizando hardware que roda Linux, acontece que só conheço o xibo que atende rodando linux. espero que der certo pois irá diminuir os custos consideravelmente... 

Estou com pretensão de iniciar com 2 TV, em clinicas, ainda não sei como irei oferecer o produto, pois posso alugar o espaço e correr atrás dos cliente para dar rentabilidade, ou ainda criar uma série de tv corporativas.

Uma dúvida minha e se vocÊs trabalham com RSS, ou seja conteúdos da TERRA, UOL, Etc,,, nos seus painéis.

Amigo da RedeMaisTV, qual o sistema está utilizando atualmente...

Agradeço pessoal,

----------


## REDEMAISTV

Ola Edybahia

Hoje estou usando o www.ons.ee.
Como tinha dito Edy, quando você opta por uma plataforma de graça, tipo XIBO ou outra, tem que comprar conteúdo do UOL TERRA IG etc... ou montar um.
Não tenho mais o link, mais já li algo a respeito, de se comprar um BLOG customizado para midia indoor, mais perdi o site e não acho ele mais no google, se tiver alguém que tiver o link posta ele ai.

Valeu
Espero ter ajudado.

bons negocios.

Eliel dos Santos
www.redemais.tv
Campo Grande - MS 14 Pontos
Ribas do Rio Pardo - MS 01 Ponto a ser instalado
Sidrolândia - MS 01 Ponto a ser instalado

----------


## Shedi2024

Provavelmente não teria que ter um processador mais evoluído!

----------


## edybahia

Boa Tarde pessoal....

Minhas pesquisas continuam para montar o negócio rsrsrs...
Estou avaliando a possibilidade de montar utilizando o Progic, estou comparando a questão de preço e disponibilidade de conteúdo, realizei um pequena pesquisa aqui na cidade e identifiquei uma empresa que faz este serviço utilizando o pendrive, a mesma cobra em torno de 500,00 fora as vinhetas.

Porém para iniciar o négocio, pois meu publico principal será as casas lotéricas e clinicas, gostaria de saber de vocês, se vocês alugam o espaço onde será colocada a TV, ou na maioria das vezes este lugar é "cedido" em troca da publicidade.

* Alguem já esta utiizando o Progic ?

Att.

----------


## Real Design

Isso vai depender muito do dono do estabelecimento, aqui eu cobro 150,00 por cada anuncio, e pago ao dono do estabelecimento, 50,00 mensais por cada anunciante.
Conheça meu sistema feito para rodar android, busque: attractivemidiaindoor no google.

----------


## REDEMAISTV

ola Edybahia

já namorei o PROGIC, ótimo suporte, bom conteúdo mais o preço  :Frown: 
No meu caso pago um % para as Lotericas, mais o legal e ter uma rede 100% livre, ou seja aonde você colocar TV, seja uma permuta e novos clientes você ganha.

bons negocios.

Eliel dos Santos
www.redemais.tv
Campo Grande - MS 14 Pontos
Ribas do Rio Pardo - MS 01 Ponto a ser instalado
Sidrolândia - MS 01 Ponto a ser instalado

----------


## KevinMitnick

> aqui eu cobro 150,00 por cada anuncio, e pago ao dono do estabelecimento, 50,00 mensais por cada anunciante.


Nesta modalidade o dono do estabelecimento acaba sendo sócio no negocio!!! 

Acho que o ponto chave realmente é negociar adequadamente pela disponibilização do espaço onde vai ficar o equipamento.

----------


## Real Design

Pode ser sim, mas para mim aqui foi o que deu certo, pois não preciso comprar as TVS e eu Uso o software da Attractive Mídia Indoor que o valor é bem baixo.

----------


## cintiazago

Olá pessoal! Comecei a acompanhar este tópico e gostaria de me prontificar a ajudá-los na parte técnica deste negócio, pois estou interessada em ingressar no mesmo. Sou analista de sistemas, desenvolvedora há quase 6 anos e acredito que posso tirar várias dúvidas que vocês estão tendo.

Ao ler o tópico, me interesse pela suíte XIBO e estou fazendo alguns testes com ela. Até o momento não encontrei dificuldades, inclusive em colocá-la para rodar localmente descartando, assim, o uso da internet. A parte que não tenho um conhecimento maior é na comunicação entre o player e os dispositivos (tvs, displays) que exibirão as vinhetas/ppts/videos.. etc.

Se algum de vocês se interessar em obter uma parceira, meu email é [email protected]. Ficarei muito feliz em concretizar esse objetivo.

Abraços!

----------


## dmarcio

A minha dúvida é com relação a possibilidade de fazer mídia nos clientes do provedor, tipo o Youtube faz conosco, mas acredito que seja proibido pelo novo regulamento da internet, quem tiver essa informação replique aí por favor.

----------


## elsamuray

dmarcio, realmente é uma midia interessante, mas temos que ver realmente a legislação, talvez consultar o marco civil da internet ja resolva, porque: o youtube ou qualquer outro site pode fazer a publicidade que quiser, pois é dele, certo, se vc fizer publicidade dentro do youtube quando ele abre no cliente já pode caracterizar outras coisas,como invasão etc, 
eu ja vi em alguns lugares a muito tempo, uma publicidade em hotspot, tipo, na pagina de loguin tem algumas propagandas, só que depois que digita o usuario e a senha nao apareceria mais esta publicidade. talvez esta seja permitida.



cintiazago, 
entra no face e troca uma ideia com agente lá, podemos ver o que fazer...
https://www.facebook.com/groups/midiadigitalone/

----------


## Cauduro

Boa Tarde...
Bem estou dando o FeedBack do meu sistema.
Meu socio e eu começamos com a empresa no Mes de Abril, Fechando 6 meses agora, muitos dos clientes tinham contrato de 6 meses, entao estou na briga para fazer eles renovarem o serviço. FICA A DICA, CONTRATO TEM QUE SER DE UM ANO!.
Estamos contante, com o retorno, ja que em menos de 6 meses ja pagamos TODOS os custos, e nossa unica despesa é com os impostos.
Mas ai veio a ideia de crescer, buscar novos horizontes, nossa cidade ja esta saturada, caso colocarmos novas televisoes aqui, pouco retorno teremos com novos clientes, (atualmente temos 4 televisoes, com 4 planos ( 10 sec 80 reais, 15 secs 100 reais, 20 sesc, 130 reais e 30 secs 150 reais) e temos 16 pagantes)). Entao levando isso em conta decidimos partir para a cidade vizinha, estamos estudando esta hipótese.
Quanto a uma soluçao para o nossos software e hardware, Bem nossos players travam bastante, coisa de 1 a 2x por dia, então instalamos Timers para reiniciar o player, assim caso trave, em pouco tempo sera reiniciado. Eles também nao são online, temos que atualizar manualmente com pen drive.
Então me veio a ideia, comprar Netbook, deixar ele com os softwares básicos, e anexa-los nas tvs, com eles conectados na internet poderíamos dar acesso remoto na maquina, baixando o playlist e modificando.
Minha pergunta é, Alguem ja utilizou acesso remoto em netbooks desta forma? é viavel? estas informações tem que ser atualizada diariamente? ou semanalmente? corre o risco de travar?

----------


## Real Design

http://attractivemidiaindoor.com.br/

*Tenha sua rede de Mídia Indoor, pagando apenas R$ 30,00 por ponto.

Criamos RSS de noticias de sua cidade, conteúdo TERRA, UOL, ESHOJE, NOVANEWS e também próprios, como SAÚDE, ACADEMIA e BELEZA.

Teste nosso Software por 5 dias sem custo.*

----------


## antoniofflores

Olá pessoal. Grandes empreendedores! 

Parabéns pela iniciativa de vocês!

Estou com um projeto completo em Linux. Havia pensado muito durante este ano sobre o mesmo assunto e não tinha visitado nada sobre isso e quando comecei a colocar a mão na massa cheguei a 99% de aproveitamento e me surpreendi que a questão já era discutida há um bom tempo na net. Minha ideia também é sensacional, tanto para software como para hardware!
Quero que seja bem profissional e portanto tudo isso envolve:
* Contrato com o estabelecimento e com o cliente;
* Site para hospedagem dos vídeos;
* Atualização automática dos vídeos entre o servidor na nuvem e o equipamento;
* Previsão do tempo da cidade local;
* Mensagem sobre o mercado financeiro;
* Resultado da Tele Sena (exemplo);
* Logomarca da Empresa.

O sistema ao ser ligado entra no modo vídeo em loop roda 37 vídeos com 10 segundos cada, sai e mostra o clima, mostra imagens em jpg (propagando do próprio negócio, mercado financeiro, resultado da Tele Sena - só configurar), e volta novamente para os vídeos. Não trava.
Falta pouca coisa para deixar perfeito, daí vou para o mercado.
Estou junto com um colega na cidade de Cotia, porém ele não tem tempo para entrarmos de cabeça. Ele não vai largar o certo pelo duvidoso no começo, pois está empregado.
Eu no caso só duro na Empresa até o final do ano, daí aguardem huhuuuu!
Quero fazer parceria com alguém de outra cidade também, para não haver concorrência direta no local onde moro quando começar com meu colega.
Quem possuir interesse me procure: [email protected]. Podemos ver as possibilidades de investimento e lucro, trocar ideias. Vamos combinar.

----------


## lgdelai

Olá colegas.

Tenho uma ótima noticia para vocês. 

Minha empresa está desenvolvendo uma solução Completa e Acessível a todos os profissionais de digital signage.

Esqueçam estes valores absurdos cobrados por ai!!!

Os primeiros usuarios terao benefícios exclusivos incluindo a utilização gratuita do sistema durante o periodo alfa de ajustes que vai durar no minimo 1 ano.

Nossa solução consiste em um sistema online de gerenciamento e um dispositivo android conectado a tv para baixar e exibir os videos automaticamente, o dispositivo custa em torno de 80 dolares e sera preciso co exao wifi no local para ele baixar os videos.

Quanto a criação de mídia, nós temos uma equipe capacitada e como produzimos em grande quantidade conseguiremos oferecer preços competitivos a partir de 150,00 por video de 15 segundos.

Quem desejar mais informações entre em contato pelo email: [email protected]

Obrigado pela atenção.

----------


## REDEMAISTV

Ola Amigo

Que tal usar MINI PLAYER ? android super barato, mercado livre apartir de R$ 170,00, direto da china Alibabaexpress $50,00.
vai a dica.

Eliel dos Santos
www.redemais.tv
Campo Grande - MS 14 Pontos
Ribas do Rio Pardo - MS 01 Ponto a ser instalado
Sidrolândia - MS 01 Ponto a ser instalado





> Boa Tarde...
> Bem estou dando o FeedBack do meu sistema.
> Meu socio e eu começamos com a empresa no Mes de Abril, Fechando 6 meses agora, muitos dos clientes tinham contrato de 6 meses, entao estou na briga para fazer eles renovarem o serviço. FICA A DICA, CONTRATO TEM QUE SER DE UM ANO!.
> Estamos contante, com o retorno, ja que em menos de 6 meses ja pagamos TODOS os custos, e nossa unica despesa é com os impostos.
> Mas ai veio a ideia de crescer, buscar novos horizontes, nossa cidade ja esta saturada, caso colocarmos novas televisoes aqui, pouco retorno teremos com novos clientes, (atualmente temos 4 televisoes, com 4 planos ( 10 sec 80 reais, 15 secs 100 reais, 20 sesc, 130 reais e 30 secs 150 reais) e temos 16 pagantes)). Entao levando isso em conta decidimos partir para a cidade vizinha, estamos estudando esta hipótese.
> Quanto a uma soluçao para o nossos software e hardware, Bem nossos players travam bastante, coisa de 1 a 2x por dia, então instalamos Timers para reiniciar o player, assim caso trave, em pouco tempo sera reiniciado. Eles também nao são online, temos que atualizar manualmente com pen drive.
> Então me veio a ideia, comprar Netbook, deixar ele com os softwares básicos, e anexa-los nas tvs, com eles conectados na internet poderíamos dar acesso remoto na maquina, baixando o playlist e modificando.
> Minha pergunta é, Alguem ja utilizou acesso remoto em netbooks desta forma? é viavel? estas informações tem que ser atualizada diariamente? ou semanalmente? corre o risco de travar?

----------


## REDEMAISTV

Ola *edybahia*

Estou usando o www.dsplay.tv e http://www.attractivemidiaindoor.com.br/.

bons negócios.

Eliel dos Santos
www.redemais.tv
Campo Grande - MS 14 Pontos
Ribas do Rio Pardo - MS 01 Ponto a ser instalado
Sidrolândia - MS 01 Ponto a ser instalado




> Olá Pessoal
> 
> Ainda não montei o sistema, porém ja estou testando plataforma para o conteúdos online, atualmente estou testando o Xibo, consegui fazer rodar em 2 PC - Windows, estou tentando realizar as configurações para portar para o linux.
> 
> Estou interessado em entrar na parte de TV Corporativa, utilizando hardware que roda Linux, acontece que só conheço o xibo que atende rodando linux. espero que der certo pois irá diminuir os custos consideravelmente... 
> 
> Estou com pretensão de iniciar com 2 TV, em clinicas, ainda não sei como irei oferecer o produto, pois posso alugar o espaço e correr atrás dos cliente para dar rentabilidade, ou ainda criar uma série de tv corporativas.
> 
> Uma dúvida minha e se vocÊs trabalham com RSS, ou seja conteúdos da TERRA, UOL, Etc,,, nos seus painéis.
> ...

----------


## mlsantana

*elielton*, tenho o sistema completo customizado para a raspberry e tenho tbm o sistema online de gerenciamento.
Se te interessar, entre em contato que podemos fazer uma parceira ok?
Abração. e meu site é o http://www.desenvoltecti.com.br

----------


## Canal1md

> olá Mr Macedo, 
> nao sei o que o resto do pessoal pode falar, mas os 2 sistemas sao bons, dentre eles eu recomendria o ons.ee, pois o valor dele é menor, e ele é bem simples de mecher, o 4you see tbm, mas trava um pouco o sistema de gerenciamento, e no ons.ee vc tem players ilimitados. 
> 
> agora me diz uma coisa, que formato vc converteu este video ai???? que codec utilizou para compactar??? eu fiz um teste aqui com um VT em HD 1280x720 e ficou com 9mb 30 segundos, o que vc utilizou para compactar? que programa? e que codec e configurações vc utilizou??


elsamuray , tubo bem? Atualmente na sua opinião qual seria o melhor configuração para midia indoor, tanto na parte de software como hardware, visto que vc já testou vários.

obrigado.

----------


## elsamuray

olá CANAL1MD, 
na realidade o melhor sistema de todos é o que atende suas necessidades! sim!
pra mim por muito tempo foi usar pendrives com os aparelhos hd media player, hoje sao os mini pc android, 
os que utilizo hj nao sao 100%, mas me ajudam, necessitaria de alguns com melhor antena wi-fi por ex. fora isso sem problemas com eles, posso recomendar 3 modelos com android que ja usei e nao tive problemas, até um ou outro com wifi melhorzinho.
mas vc tbm pode usar windows, mas recomendo android por ser de facil manuenção, mais barato, configuração facilitada, e quando da algum problema nao fica feio como windows, no maximo na pior das hipoteses (tem que zer muito azarado mesmo) ele fehca o aplicativo e fica com o papel de parede da area de trabalho com a logo da tua empresa na tela, e só, ou simplesmente nao liga.

referente ao software, bem, é o mesmo quesito, hoje uso um o qual estou revendendo, é simples, facil de usar, e bem funcional, e tem varias funçoes boas, enfim: o basico do midia indoor ele faz, e + muitas coisas legais, existe melhores por ai com certeza, mas vc pagara mais caro, e provavel que nao tenha conteudo como o nosse tem, ou ainda seja dificil de mecher, ou tenha alguma função que nao va lhe agradar e dificultar o trabalho, como por ex, um opensource que o modo de mecher é bem complicado, tem que criar template e layout, cada zona do layout tem uma timeline e bem comlicadinha de mecher, e demora pra adicionar um VT.

enfim, se quiser em breve estaremos fazendo comodato de players como mk808b, mk808b plus, j22, mk802 3s.
o software ainda estamos finalizando, inclusive o nome estamos em duvida entre 2 nomes, mas nao se preocupe, será barato, apartir de 20$ por ponto. qualquer coisa entre em contato.

----------


## IsmaelNeto

boa noite amigos, li todos os comentários, e queria ter contato com 
o elsamuray, pois ele ja esta no mercado a muito tempo, vou iniciar com poucas TVs, e como forum iniciou a muito tempo, hoje as informações já estão atualizadas, quero saber o que esta tendo pra nós sou de Goias. contato
[email protected]
064-96997536
whatsapp





> olá CANAL1MD, 
> na realidade o melhor sistema de todos é o que atende suas necessidades! sim!
> pra mim por muito tempo foi usar pendrives com os aparelhos hd media player, hoje sao os mini pc android, 
> os que utilizo hj nao sao 100%, mas me ajudam, necessitaria de alguns com melhor antena wi-fi por ex. fora isso sem problemas com eles, posso recomendar 3 modelos com android que ja usei e nao tive problemas, até um ou outro com wifi melhorzinho.
> mas vc tbm pode usar windows, mas recomendo android por ser de facil manuenção, mais barato, configuração facilitada, e quando da algum problema nao fica feio como windows, no maximo na pior das hipoteses (tem que zer muito azarado mesmo) ele fehca o aplicativo e fica com o papel de parede da area de trabalho com a logo da tua empresa na tela, e só, ou simplesmente nao liga.
> 
> referente ao software, bem, é o mesmo quesito, hoje uso um o qual estou revendendo, é simples, facil de usar, e bem funcional, e tem varias funçoes boas, enfim: o basico do midia indoor ele faz, e + muitas coisas legais, existe melhores por ai com certeza, mas vc pagara mais caro, e provavel que nao tenha conteudo como o nosse tem, ou ainda seja dificil de mecher, ou tenha alguma função que nao va lhe agradar e dificultar o trabalho, como por ex, um opensource que o modo de mecher é bem complicado, tem que criar template e layout, cada zona do layout tem uma timeline e bem comlicadinha de mecher, e demora pra adicionar um VT.
> 
> enfim, se quiser em breve estaremos fazendo comodato de players como mk808b, mk808b plus, j22, mk802 3s.
> o software ainda estamos finalizando, inclusive o nome estamos em duvida entre 2 nomes, mas nao se preocupe, será barato, apartir de 20$ por ponto. qualquer coisa entre em contato.

----------


## lorenzo

Pessoal eu sou iniciante e gostaria que vocês que ja estão neste mercado me ajudasse, como e feita a negociação com dono do estabelecimento? Outra duvida para cada tv eu preciso de um player? caso eu precise de 5 tv com imagem sicronizada posso usar o HUB HDMI? existe alguma maneira de liga as tv em serie com cabo hdmi?

----------


## elsamuray

olá lorenzo, 
para cada TV precisará de um plyer sim,
ligar em serie com cabo hdmi nao entendi oq eu vc quer fazer, 
se for só duplicar a mesma imagem e 5 telas, existe sim um aparelho que divide o sinal hdmi, mas tem que ser 5 tv´s ou LFD (monitor profissional) da mesma marca e modelo, talvez modelo diferente mas mesma marca, mas nao marca diferente, os custos ficam quase a mesma coisa que comprar vários players, compensa se forem proximas e precisar realmente repetir a mesma imagem simultanea...

a parte de negociação varia conforme a regiao, geralmente é 2: permuta em publicidade em outro local, ou pagamento de "aluguel" ao dono do comercio, mas o aluguel é barato, ano vai pensando que é 1mil que né nao, é de 50 a 350$ no maximo maximo, conforme o local ainda, movimentação, quantidade de midia etc. alguns pagam comissão mas nao sei se compensaria tanto...

qualquer coisa estamos aqui, agora tambem com software, em breve com hardware.

----------


## lorenzo

liga em serie eu quiz dizer em usar um splinter hdmi para repetir a imagem em outra tv pois tenho um cliente que tem 4 tv para mostra a mesma imagem em sincronia.

----------


## tosergio

Rafael

Boa tarde!

Segue email para o envio dos modelos de contrato para clientes e modelos de contrato para os pontos sinalizados.

Grato

Sergio Araujo

----------


## tosergio

Rafael

Boa tarde!

Segue email para o envio dos modelos de contrato para clientes e modelos de contrato para os pontos sinalizados.

Grato

Sergio Araujo

----------


## MaxNet

Olá a todos,
Para mídia indoor e preciso autorização da prefeitura e recolhimento de impostos?

----------


## elsamuray

olá maxnet.
sim e nao.
bem, não é necessario ter empresa cnpj etc, o ramo de publicidade se enquadra como serviço e pode ser prestado por pessoa fisica, mas estao botando pra cima para que pessoa fisica abra um MEI, que é barato, regulariza certinho as coisas, e vc ainda tem garantia na aposentadoria, fgts etc etc...
vc vai precisar mais se algum cliente quiser nota fiscal, (muitos pedem) ou se a prefeitura vier encher o saco, fora isso nada. 
como mei paga poucas taxas e só paga se emitir nota, tem umas taxas fixa por conta do FGTS, mas é minima.

tem gente que trabalhou por anos sem abrir um cnpj e nunca teve problema algum, só trabalhar na boa e certinho, eu mesmo sou um...

----------


## Pishishio

Olá pessoal, eu tenho um restaurante e estava justamente batendo cabeça e não tinha pensado em pesquisar no fórum, acabei criando uma solução própria diferente das já citadas aqui. Eu queria colocar uma mídia indoor tanto para divulgação de promoções como para ganhar um extra Se consiste da seguinte:

1* consegui 2 Notebook com tela quebrada e sem HD 
2* instalei o Lubuntu pra rodar Live em meu pendrive com Persistência de uns 4 GB
3* instalei o Xscreensaver e o Mega Cloud
4* configurei uma proteção de tela pra rodar as imagens da pasta do Mega
5* configurei a Bios pra iniciar ao detectar energia 
6* liguei atrás de 2 tv LED 32"

Conclusão: Ligo a fonte e liga a tv e o Note, o Note da boot no pendrive, e após um minuto ele roda a proteção de tela com a sequência de imagens da pasta do mega, quando eu quiser alterar as imagens eu apenas abro a minha conta do mega e tiro e coloco as imagens que eu quiser, e o note "com internet" atualiza a pasta

----------


## givanilson

Amigos muito bom dia
Gostaria da ajuda de vcs...estou desempregado pois fui vitima de uma assalto onde levaram meu carro que usava para trabalhar.

Bem...
Queria a ajuda de vcs para entrar no ramo da tv indoor pois vi em uma cidadezinha e fiquei muito interessado
Ja tenho uma noção em fazer videos/vinhetas mais de resto nao sei nada 
Que tvs comprar?
Como fazer para a tv ligar na propagandas?
Como funciona todo o sistema?
Em um linguagem simples pois nao entendo muito dessas siglas rsrs

Meu whatsapp para quem quiser me ajudar
(81)99444 9330
Muito obg a todos

----------


## matheusrodrigue

Já chegou a pensar em usar RaspBerry PI? Claro que voce teria que fazer muita pesquisa e tentar adequar o sistema pro seu uso, mas a versão zero dele custa 5 obamas (512mb de Ram + 1GHz processador), e da pra tentar fazer algo com ele.

----------


## givanilson

Ola galera
Vi uma postagem na internet BANNER TV que passa os anuncios tradicionais das midia indoor sem atrapalhar a programação da tv.
As propagandas passariam no rodape da tela.
Achei muito interessante pois os donos dos estabelecimentos nao precisam abrir mao da programacao normal da tv como: futebol, novelas , jornais...
So Nao consegui achar mais nada sobre o assunto, a banner tv parece ta fora do ar queria achar outra empresa concorrente da banner tv para ter um entendimento melhor.
Me ajudem aí amigos a achar algo parecido que a propaganda passe no cantinho da tela sem atrapalhar o programa de tv qie estejam passando.

----------


## jacqlops

> olá CANAL1MD, 
> na realidade o melhor sistema de todos é o que atende suas necessidades! sim!
> pra mim por muito tempo foi usar pendrives com os aparelhos hd media player, hoje sao os mini pc android, 
> os que utilizo hj nao sao 100%, mas me ajudam, necessitaria de alguns com melhor antena wi-fi por ex. fora isso sem problemas com eles, posso recomendar 3 modelos com android que ja usei e nao tive problemas, até um ou outro com wifi melhorzinho.
> mas vc tbm pode usar windows, mas recomendo android por ser de facil manuenção, mais barato, configuração facilitada, e quando da algum problema nao fica feio como windows, no maximo na pior das hipoteses (tem que zer muito azarado mesmo) ele fehca o aplicativo e fica com o papel de parede da area de trabalho com a logo da tua empresa na tela, e só, ou simplesmente nao liga.
> 
> referente ao software, bem, é o mesmo quesito, hoje uso um o qual estou revendendo, é simples, facil de usar, e bem funcional, e tem varias funçoes boas, enfim: o basico do midia indoor ele faz, e + muitas coisas legais, existe melhores por ai com certeza, mas vc pagara mais caro, e provavel que nao tenha conteudo como o nosse tem, ou ainda seja dificil de mecher, ou tenha alguma função que nao va lhe agradar e dificultar o trabalho, como por ex, um opensource que o modo de mecher é bem complicado, tem que criar template e layout, cada zona do layout tem uma timeline e bem comlicadinha de mecher, e demora pra adicionar um VT.
> 
> enfim, se quiser em breve estaremos fazendo comodato de players como mk808b, mk808b plus, j22, mk802 3s.
> o software ainda estamos finalizando, inclusive o nome estamos em duvida entre 2 nomes, mas nao se preocupe, será barato, apartir de 20$ por ponto. qualquer coisa entre em contato.




Olá, li todo o forum e gostaria de saber se já está com o software rodando

----------


## elsamuray

olá, sim esta funcionando normalmente, hj revendo ele ao valor de R$ 25 por ponto, dependendo da quantidade de pontos podemos ver ai um valor melhor.
eu sinceramente desisti de um sistema gratuito ou algo opem source devido a falta de suporte e praticamente zero conteúdo, alem dos que tem por ai serem difíceis de mexer pra adicionar uma midia que seja, no meu se vc quiser adicionar 1 video, e automaticamente ir pra todas tv's vc faz até pelo celular em poucos minutos, só o tempo do upload do video mesmo.

como falei na outra postagem, meu sistema é simples, mas muito funcional!, funciona até em aparelhos mais antigos.
porem, voce encontra alternativas baratas, ou gratuitas pela internet, ou até mais caras com funçoes mais elaboradas.
pra vc que esta começando,até uns 4 pontos da pra trabalhar com pendrives, levantar um $$$$ e depois ir pro android etc... acima de 4 pontos ja nem compensa mais pendrive, 4 já é complicado kkkk .

----------


## jacqlops

> olá, sim esta funcionando normalmente, hj revendo ele ao valor de R$ 25 por ponto, dependendo da quantidade de pontos podemos ver ai um valor melhor.
> eu sinceramente desisti de um sistema gratuito ou algo opem source devido a falta de suporte e praticamente zero conteúdo, alem dos que tem por ai serem difíceis de mexer pra adicionar uma midia que seja, no meu se vc quiser adicionar 1 video, e automaticamente ir pra todas tv's vc faz até pelo celular em poucos minutos, só o tempo do upload do video mesmo.
> 
> como falei na outra postagem, meu sistema é simples, mas muito funcional!, funciona até em aparelhos mais antigos.
> porem, voce encontra alternativas baratas, ou gratuitas pela internet, ou até mais caras com funçoes mais elaboradas.
> pra vc que esta começando,até uns 4 pontos da pra trabalhar com pendrives, levantar um $$$$ e depois ir pro android etc... acima de 4 pontos ja nem compensa mais pendrive, 4 já é complicado kkkk .



Poderia me passar o nome? Vi uns gratuitos, como Adeuspendrive... manda um email [email protected]

----------


## elsamuray

a tã, kkkk até esqueci kkk, 
monitoor.com.br
este ai que me falou nao conhecia ainda, parece facil de utilizar tambem. 
entra em contato comigo depois no email, blz.

----------


## elielton

Oi tdo bem tbem tenho interesse manda para [email protected]

----------


## elsamuray

ok, enviei lá o teste pra vc ver como é nosso sistema, simples mas bem funcional.

----------

